# [SOLVED] BSOD problems.



## ajcc323 (Dec 31, 2010)

*·* Vista
*·* x64
*·* What was original installed OS on system? None. Custom built.
*·* OEM: Full Retail Version
*·* Age of system (hardware): 3 years
*· *Age of OS installation - have you re-installed the OS? 3 years. Yes.
*· *CPU: Intel Core 2 Duo E8400 Wolfdale
*· *Video Card: EVGA GEforce 8800 GT Express 2.0 HDCP Ready SLI (1)
*· *MotherBoard: Gigabyte GA-EP35C-DS3R LGA 775 Intel P35 ATX Ultra Durable 2
*· *Power Supply - Antec Earthwatts EA500 500w Certified Active PFC

Been having BSOD problems during gameplay and multiple apps tasking
during lengthy periods. Updated all the drivers so far and the BSOD became less
occuring. I really appreciate anyone's help on this.
- Jon


----------



## Jonathan_King (Apr 3, 2010)

*Re: BSOD problems.*

Hello,

Start by installing Service Pack 2. Go here: http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...d5-f907-4406-9012-a5c3199ea2b3&displaylang=en

If the BSODs persist after that:

- Remove AVG anti-virus and Identity Protection, with their respective tools: http://www.avg.com/us-en/download-tools

- Remove Comodo, as it is blamed by two dumps.

Replace AVG with Microsoft Security Essentials, and enable the Windows Firewall when it prompts you to.

MSE: http://www.microsoft.com/security_essentials

- Uninstall Gigabyte's Energy Saving program, as it has been known to cause BSODs.

...Summary of the dumps: 

```
[font=lucida console]
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for ntoskrnl.exe
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for ntoskrnl.exe
Debug session time: Wed Jan  5 09:30:15.961 2011 (UTC - 5:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 1:44:05.157
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for ntoskrnl.exe
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for ntoskrnl.exe
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for dxgkrnl.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for dxgkrnl.sys
Probably caused by : dxgkrnl.sys ( dxgkrnl+17385 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xBE
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for ntoskrnl.exe
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for ntoskrnl.exe
Debug session time: Sun Jan  2 10:40:10.072 2011 (UTC - 5:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 2:48:04.447
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for ntoskrnl.exe
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for ntoskrnl.exe
Probably caused by : ntoskrnl.exe ( nt+2d5dab )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x3B
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for ntoskrnl.exe
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for ntoskrnl.exe
Debug session time: Wed Dec 29 03:47:19.858 2010 (UTC - 5:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:48:59.856
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for ntoskrnl.exe
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for ntoskrnl.exe
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for Ntfs.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for Ntfs.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for hal.dll
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for hal.dll
Probably caused by : Ntfs.sys ( Ntfs+9fe9f )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x24
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for ntoskrnl.exe
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for ntoskrnl.exe
Debug session time: Wed Dec 29 01:21:43.594 2010 (UTC - 5:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 3:18:01.119
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for ntoskrnl.exe
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for ntoskrnl.exe
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for tcpip.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for tcpip.sys
Probably caused by : tcpip.sys ( tcpip+71c93 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x3B
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for ntoskrnl.exe
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for ntoskrnl.exe
Debug session time: Mon Dec 27 21:57:05.029 2010 (UTC - 5:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:02:01.841
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for ntoskrnl.exe
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for ntoskrnl.exe
Probably caused by : ntoskrnl.exe ( nt+6bc34 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  COMMON_SYSTEM_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xA
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for ntoskrnl.exe
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for ntoskrnl.exe
Debug session time: Mon Dec 27 15:49:48.278 2010 (UTC - 5:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:11:07.016
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for ntoskrnl.exe
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for ntoskrnl.exe
Probably caused by : ntoskrnl.exe ( nt+4db50 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x1a_41287
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for ntoskrnl.exe
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for ntoskrnl.exe
Debug session time: Mon Dec 27 14:46:38.922 2010 (UTC - 5:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:02:18.735
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for ntoskrnl.exe
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for ntoskrnl.exe
Probably caused by : ntoskrnl.exe ( nt+4db50 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x1a_41284
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for ntoskrnl.exe
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for ntoskrnl.exe
Debug session time: Mon Dec 27 14:41:27.887 2010 (UTC - 5:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:41:29.818
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for ntoskrnl.exe
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for ntoskrnl.exe
Probably caused by : ntoskrnl.exe ( nt+d5621 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xA
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for ntoskrnl.exe
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for ntoskrnl.exe
Debug session time: Sun Dec 26 03:04:12.651 2010 (UTC - 5:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 3:54:35.731
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for ntoskrnl.exe
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for ntoskrnl.exe
Probably caused by : ntoskrnl.exe ( nt+d5621 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xA
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for ntoskrnl.exe
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for ntoskrnl.exe
Debug session time: Thu Dec 23 21:04:24.484 2010 (UTC - 5:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:39:30.468
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for ntoskrnl.exe
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for ntoskrnl.exe
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for nvlddmkm.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for nvlddmkm.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for dxgkrnl.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for dxgkrnl.sys
Probably caused by : nvlddmkm.sys ( nvlddmkm+b377c )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xD1
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for ntoskrnl.exe
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for ntoskrnl.exe
Debug session time: Thu Dec 23 17:12:37.435 2010 (UTC - 5:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:05:48.277
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for ntoskrnl.exe
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for ntoskrnl.exe
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for hal.dll
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for hal.dll
Probably caused by : ntoskrnl.exe ( nt+4db50 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xD1
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for ntoskrnl.exe
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for ntoskrnl.exe
Debug session time: Tue Dec 21 20:30:13.512 2010 (UTC - 5:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:01:42.200
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for ntoskrnl.exe
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for ntoskrnl.exe
Probably caused by : ntoskrnl.exe ( nt+4db50 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xD1
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for ntoskrnl.exe
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for ntoskrnl.exe
Debug session time: Sun Dec 19 00:38:49.566 2010 (UTC - 5:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:05:09.410
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for ntoskrnl.exe
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for ntoskrnl.exe
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for ndis.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for ndis.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for inspect.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for inspect.sys
Probably caused by : inspect.sys ( inspect+10582 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xc2_7
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for ntoskrnl.exe
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for ntoskrnl.exe
Debug session time: Sat Dec 18 22:07:13.805 2010 (UTC - 5:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:40:21.784
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for ntoskrnl.exe
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for ntoskrnl.exe
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for ndis.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for ndis.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for inspect.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for inspect.sys
Probably caused by : inspect.sys ( inspect+10582 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xc2_7
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for ntoskrnl.exe
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for ntoskrnl.exe
Debug session time: Sat Dec 18 21:26:09.619 2010 (UTC - 5:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:56:33.612
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for ntoskrnl.exe
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for ntoskrnl.exe
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for inspect.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for inspect.sys
Probably caused by : inspect.sys ( inspect+202f )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xD1
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
  
[/font]
```


----------



## ajcc323 (Dec 31, 2010)

*Re: BSOD problems.*

Hi Jonathan,
I downloaded and ran the Service Pack 2 but it says that its a 32 bit and cannot run on a 64 bit (which I have). It says that I should get the 64 bit version. Should I do that?


----------



## VirGnarus (Jun 28, 2010)

*Re: BSOD problems.*

You should, lad. The only difference is it's designed for your x64 bit version of Vista.


----------



## ajcc323 (Dec 31, 2010)

*Re: BSOD problems.*

I'm in the process of installing the 64 bit Service Pack 2, but before I can start with that I have to download Service Pack 1. Now, my problem is I'm constantly getting this error message when I start installing SP1. It hinders me from proceeding. I've removed both AVG using their remove tool and Comodo Firewall. I replaced AVG with Microsoft Security Essentials. And now, I'm kinda stuck at the moment. Hehe. Any suggestions?


----------



## Jonathan_King (Apr 3, 2010)

*Re: BSOD problems.*

What is the error? Could you post a screenshot?


----------



## ajcc323 (Dec 31, 2010)

*Re: BSOD problems.*

Hi Jonathan,
I managed to fix the error problem. I think missing patches or failed patch updates might have caused it. I went and did the troubleshoot instructions given by the error message going to this Microsoft site: http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkID=101139. I followed through it and ran the System Update Readiness Tool. But before I did that I made sure and removed AVG, Comodo, and the Energy Saver Program as you mentioned. The System Update Readiness Tool went smoothly and the SP1 64bit and SP2 64bit went through. I'm not sure if the system us BSOD-free yet so I'm going to put it into a 3-day rigorous gaming and application tests. I'll keep you posted if anything happens.

Question. If I upgraded to Windows 7 64 bit without doing the necessary fixes we're doing now, would it make a huge difference in eliminating the BSOD on my computer? Before I found this site, my option was to upgrade my Vista 64 to Windows 7 64 hoping that it would solve the problems. But ever since I worked with you guys, progress has been made and I've learned alot. Would you recommend I upgrade to Windows 7 later on?

Not sure if this is relevant, but as I was uninstalling AVG using the Remove Tool from their site, my computer BSOD right after it rebooted... After that the computer ran fine. I'm not entirely sure if the Remove Tool finished uninstalling AVG. I'm having doubts that maybe it didn't get to finish during that crash. What do you think? Should I redo the uninstall?


----------



## Jonathan_King (Apr 3, 2010)

*Re: BSOD problems.*

Upgrading to Windows 7 is always a good idea. Of course, I'm biased, as I use only Windows 7, Vista has been retired.

I'd recommend a clean install instead of an upgrade, so that if there is anything from a software side causing your BSODs, it will not carry over and plague Windows 7.

If hardware is the cause, a different Windows version will almost certainly not ease your trouble (especially between Vista and 7!). 

A clean install of Vista would have the same effect as a clean install of Windows 7.

So it's up to you; do you want Windows 7 anyway?

To check to see if AVG is gone, look in C:\Windows\system32\drivers. Do you see the following?

```
AVGIDSDriver.Sys 
AVGIDSEH.Sys  
AVGIDSFilter.Sys
avgldx64.sys
avgmfx64.sys     
avgrkx64.sys
avgtdia.sys
```


----------



## ajcc323 (Dec 31, 2010)

*Re: BSOD problems.*

Nope, none of the listed files are present in the drivers folder. I guess the AVG uninstall tool finished its job.

I'm a bit confused. So clean install would be buying the Full Retail Verson or CD of the OS, and upgrade is basically purchasing the OS and downloading it through the Microsoft website right? When I mentioned upgrading to Windows 7 I meant buying the Full Retail Version (CD) hehe. I'm tired of Vista 64 ever since I first installed it on my custom built gaming rig. The only Vista I like so far is the 86 bit on my Asus Laptop which hasn't given me any problems whatsoever. I literally abandoned my 3 year old gaming rig and gave up fixing it. I only used it for 3 months tops and after that I got the Asus Laptop and have been using it ever since. Its just now that I decided to fix the rig (3 years later) and reformatted then reinstalled Vista 64. I'll try my best to get it in top shape ASAP, and find the root of the problems. But eventually, I'll install Windows 7 on it if need be.


----------



## Jonathan_King (Apr 3, 2010)

*Re: BSOD problems.*

The differences between the Upgrade and Retail versions are confusing. It's more about the licensing than the actual media.

The Upgrade license can be used to do a clean install; see here: http://www.sevenforums.com/tutorials/31402-clean-install-upgrade-windows-7-version.html

In order to do that legally, though, you must stop using your Vista license. Shouldn't be a problem for you.

A retail version does not have the requirement of a previous OS installation; you can install it any any computer.

To further complicate matters, there are Upgrade and Clean installs. An upgrade install preserves your files and programs; in theory, all that has changed is the operating system.

A clean install is obviously a fresh install; programs must be reinstalled.

Both the Upgrade and Retail versions of Windows 7 can do Upgrade and Clean installs. 

Confusing huh?


----------



## niemiro (Feb 20, 2010)

*Re: BSOD problems.*

Hello!

Just one last, very tiny point which may make a slight difference. It sounds like the System Update Readiness Tool fixed your issue. However, if there is some tiny error left, depending on the location of the error, it may be eradicated, or cause the upgrade to fail, hopefully not with disastrous consequences. Do you mind if I just take a small log, just to make sure that the System Update Readiness Tool fixed all errors it found? After that, Jonathan can help you make the decision.

Please navigate to C:\Windows\Logs\CBS\ and open CheckSUR.persist.log. Please copy and paste the entirety of that log between code tags, in a new reply.

Thanks!

Richard


----------



## ajcc323 (Dec 31, 2010)

*Re: BSOD problems.*

Hey guys, I apologize for the delayed response. I'm out of town at the moment. I'll get back with you as soon as I can.

@Richard: I'll do exactly that once I get back.


----------



## niemiro (Feb 20, 2010)

*Re: BSOD problems.*



ajcc323 said:


> Hey guys, I apologize for the delayed response. I'm out of town at the moment. I'll get back with you as soon as I can.
> 
> @Richard: I'll do exactly that once I get back.


Hello!

Don't worry about it, and don't rush  I am going to bed now in my timezone, and so will look at the logs tomorrow anyway.

Take care!

Richard


----------



## ajcc323 (Dec 31, 2010)

*Re: BSOD problems.*

Hi Richard,
I'm not sure by what you mean by "between code tags." How should I proceed on doing that after copy and pasting the log?


----------



## niemiro (Feb 20, 2010)

*Re: BSOD problems.*



ajcc323 said:


> Hi Richard,
> I'm not sure by what you mean by "between code tags." How should I proceed on doing that after copy and pasting the log?


Hello!

Paste the below into your new reply, WITHOUT the space before the first "code". In the middle of the two codes, paste the log. If it goes wrong, don't worry, just paste the log without code tags. Thanks!

[ code][/code]


----------



## ajcc323 (Dec 31, 2010)

*Re: BSOD problems.*

Can't post more that 100000 characters long per post so I'm going to divide the postings into 2 parts here.


```
=================================
Checking System Update Readiness.
Binary Version 6.0.6001.22375
Package Version 5.0
2011-01-06 03:26

Checking Deployment Packages

Checking Package Manifests and catalogs.

Checking package watchlist.

Checking component watchlist.

Checking packages.

Checking component store
(f)    CSI Manifest Missing    0x00000002    amd64_microsoft-windows-s..stack-msg.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_fr-fr_5f6dec7b5ab5a360.manifest    amd64_microsoft-windows-s..stack-msg.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_fr-fr_5f6dec7b5ab5a360    
(fix)    CSI Manifest Missing    CSI File Replaced    File: amd64_microsoft-windows-s..stack-msg.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_fr-fr_5f6dec7b5ab5a360.manifest From: C:\Windows\CheckSur\v1.0\windows6.0-6001-client.cab
(f)    CSI Manifest Missing    0x00000002    amd64_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_ro-ro_0b5af8f2851b34b7.manifest    amd64_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_ro-ro_0b5af8f2851b34b7    
(fix)    CSI Manifest Missing    CSI File Replaced    File: amd64_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_ro-ro_0b5af8f2851b34b7.manifest From: C:\Windows\CheckSur\v1.0\windows6.0-6001-client.cab
(f)    CSI Manifest Missing    0x00000002    x86_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_ro-ro_af3c5d6eccbdc381.manifest    x86_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_ro-ro_af3c5d6eccbdc381    
(fix)    CSI Manifest Missing    CSI File Replaced    File: x86_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_ro-ro_af3c5d6eccbdc381.manifest From: C:\Windows\CheckSur\v1.0\windows6.0-6001-client.cab
(f)    CSI Manifest Missing    0x00000002    amd64_msmouse.inf.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_hu-hu_15a46786289f51df.manifest    amd64_msmouse.inf.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_hu-hu_15a46786289f51df    
(fix)    CSI Manifest Missing    CSI File Replaced    File: amd64_msmouse.inf.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_hu-hu_15a46786289f51df.manifest From: C:\Windows\CheckSur\v1.0\windows6.0-6001-client.cab
(f)    CSI Manifest Missing    0x00000002    amd64_microsoft-windows-b..os-loader.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_de-de_27e94384b0548f02.manifest    amd64_microsoft-windows-b..os-loader.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_de-de_27e94384b0548f02    
(fix)    CSI Manifest Missing    CSI File Replaced    File: amd64_microsoft-windows-b..os-loader.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_de-de_27e94384b0548f02.manifest From: C:\Windows\CheckSur\v1.0\windows6.0-6001-client.cab
(f)    CSI Manifest Missing    0x00000002    amd64_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_pl-pl_c44ea43fb9f5da85.manifest    amd64_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_pl-pl_c44ea43fb9f5da85    
(fix)    CSI Manifest Missing    CSI File Replaced    File: amd64_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_pl-pl_c44ea43fb9f5da85.manifest From: C:\Windows\CheckSur\v1.0\windows6.0-6001-client.cab
(f)    CSI Manifest Missing    0x00000002    amd64_usbport.inf.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_de-de_9f5d4d287327b6cd.manifest    amd64_usbport.inf.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_de-de_9f5d4d287327b6cd    
(fix)    CSI Manifest Missing    CSI File Replaced    File: amd64_usbport.inf.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_de-de_9f5d4d287327b6cd.manifest From: C:\Windows\CheckSur\v1.0\windows6.0-6001-client.cab
(f)    CSI Manifest Missing    0x00000002    amd64_usbport.inf.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_ru-ru_916f3ad5b30abe39.manifest    amd64_usbport.inf.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_ru-ru_916f3ad5b30abe39    
(fix)    CSI Manifest Missing    CSI File Replaced    File: amd64_usbport.inf.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_ru-ru_916f3ad5b30abe39.manifest From: C:\Windows\CheckSur\v1.0\windows6.0-6001-client.cab
(f)    CSI Manifest Missing    0x00000002    amd64_microsoft-windows-s..stack-msg.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_ar-sa_27e74a83897f9c8f.manifest    amd64_microsoft-windows-s..stack-msg.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_ar-sa_27e74a83897f9c8f    
(fix)    CSI Manifest Missing    CSI File Replaced    File: amd64_microsoft-windows-s..stack-msg.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_ar-sa_27e74a83897f9c8f.manifest From: C:\Windows\CheckSur\v1.0\windows6.0-6001-client.cab
(f)    CSI Manifest Missing    0x00000002    amd64_microsoft-windows-b..os-loader.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_es-es_d0a576619f598c6c.manifest    amd64_microsoft-windows-b..os-loader.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_es-es_d0a576619f598c6c    
(fix)    CSI Manifest Missing    CSI File Replaced    File: amd64_microsoft-windows-b..os-loader.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_es-es_d0a576619f598c6c.manifest From: C:\Windows\CheckSur\v1.0\windows6.0-6001-client.cab
(f)    CSI Manifest Missing    0x00000002    x86_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_sk-sk_50bfada7c052787b.manifest    x86_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_sk-sk_50bfada7c052787b    
(fix)    CSI Manifest Missing    CSI File Replaced    File: x86_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_sk-sk_50bfada7c052787b.manifest From: C:\Windows\CheckSur\v1.0\windows6.0-6001-client.cab
(f)    CSI Manifest Missing    0x00000002    amd64_msmouse.inf.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_ru-ru_74d22c0fa24b7663.manifest    amd64_msmouse.inf.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_ru-ru_74d22c0fa24b7663    
(fix)    CSI Manifest Missing    CSI File Replaced    File: amd64_msmouse.inf.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_ru-ru_74d22c0fa24b7663.manifest From: C:\Windows\CheckSur\v1.0\windows6.0-6001-client.cab
(f)    CSI Manifest Missing    0x00000002    x86_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_lv-lv_df5650b71b905dad.manifest    x86_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_lv-lv_df5650b71b905dad    
(fix)    CSI Manifest Missing    CSI File Replaced    File: x86_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_lv-lv_df5650b71b905dad.manifest From: C:\Windows\CheckSur\v1.0\windows6.0-6001-client.cab
(f)    CSI Manifest Missing    0x00000002    amd64_microsoft-windows-b..os-loader.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_nl-nl_8a4a367141750bb8.manifest    amd64_microsoft-windows-b..os-loader.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_nl-nl_8a4a367141750bb8    
(fix)    CSI Manifest Missing    CSI File Replaced    File: amd64_microsoft-windows-b..os-loader.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_nl-nl_8a4a367141750bb8.manifest From: C:\Windows\CheckSur\v1.0\windows6.0-6001-client.cab
(f)    CSI Manifest Missing    0x00000002    amd64_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_it-it_514cf5f3fcbbe965.manifest    amd64_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_it-it_514cf5f3fcbbe965    
(fix)    CSI Manifest Missing    CSI File Replaced    File: amd64_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_it-it_514cf5f3fcbbe965.manifest From: C:\Windows\CheckSur\v1.0\windows6.0-6001-client.cab
(f)    CSI Manifest Missing    0x00000002    amd64_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_tr-tr_52cb793a697b03d3.manifest    amd64_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_tr-tr_52cb793a697b03d3    
(fix)    CSI Manifest Missing    CSI File Replaced    File: amd64_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_tr-tr_52cb793a697b03d3.manifest From: C:\Windows\CheckSur\v1.0\windows6.0-6001-client.cab
(f)    CSI Manifest Missing    0x00000002    amd64_msmouse.inf.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_nb-no_e67dba7bd9226cee.manifest    amd64_msmouse.inf.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_nb-no_e67dba7bd9226cee    
(fix)    CSI Manifest Missing    CSI File Replaced    File: amd64_msmouse.inf.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_nb-no_e67dba7bd9226cee.manifest From: C:\Windows\CheckSur\v1.0\windows6.0-6001-client.cab
(f)    CSI Manifest Missing    0x00000002    amd64_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_nb-no_7fd2fe7fd3a762fc.manifest    amd64_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_nb-no_7fd2fe7fd3a762fc    
(fix)    CSI Manifest Missing    CSI File Replaced    File: amd64_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_nb-no_7fd2fe7fd3a762fc.manifest From: C:\Windows\CheckSur\v1.0\windows6.0-6001-client.cab
(f)    CSI Manifest Missing    0x00000002    amd64_usbport.inf.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_it-it_d4f8ec4b2c30b017.manifest    amd64_usbport.inf.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_it-it_d4f8ec4b2c30b017    
(fix)    CSI Manifest Missing    CSI File Replaced    File: amd64_usbport.inf.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_it-it_d4f8ec4b2c30b017.manifest From: C:\Windows\CheckSur\v1.0\windows6.0-6001-client.cab
(f)    CSI Manifest Missing    0x00000002    x86_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_sk-sk_5123d93cd98ced65.manifest    x86_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_sk-sk_5123d93cd98ced65    
(fix)    CSI Manifest Missing    CSI File Replaced    File: x86_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_sk-sk_5123d93cd98ced65.manifest From: C:\Windows\CheckSur\v1.0\windows6.0-6001-client.cab
(f)    CSI Manifest Missing    0x00000002    amd64_microsoft-windows-s..stack-msg.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_th-th_46ad11df87f4e9b2.manifest    amd64_microsoft-windows-s..stack-msg.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_th-th_46ad11df87f4e9b2    
(fix)    CSI Manifest Missing    CSI File Replaced    File: amd64_microsoft-windows-s..stack-msg.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_th-th_46ad11df87f4e9b2.manifest From: C:\Windows\CheckSur\v1.0\windows6.0-6001-client.cab
(f)    CSI Manifest Missing    0x00000002    amd64_keyboard.inf.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_fr-fr_2bd12f7933c075ed.manifest    amd64_keyboard.inf.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_fr-fr_2bd12f7933c075ed    
(fix)    CSI Manifest Missing    CSI File Replaced    File: amd64_keyboard.inf.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_fr-fr_2bd12f7933c075ed.manifest From: C:\Windows\CheckSur\v1.0\windows6.0-6001-client.cab
(f)    CSI Manifest Missing    0x00000002    amd64_msmouse.inf.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_pl-pl_2af9603bbf70e477.manifest    amd64_msmouse.inf.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_pl-pl_2af9603bbf70e477    
(fix)    CSI Manifest Missing    CSI File Replaced    File: amd64_msmouse.inf.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_pl-pl_2af9603bbf70e477.manifest From: C:\Windows\CheckSur\v1.0\windows6.0-6001-client.cab
(f)    CSI Manifest Missing    0x00000002    amd64_msmouse.inf.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_fr-fr_ce9812d35d79f7ad.manifest    amd64_msmouse.inf.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_fr-fr_ce9812d35d79f7ad    
(fix)    CSI Manifest Missing    CSI File Replaced    File: amd64_msmouse.inf.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_fr-fr_ce9812d35d79f7ad.manifest From: C:\Windows\CheckSur\v1.0\windows6.0-6001-client.cab
(f)    CSI Manifest Missing    0x00000002    amd64_microsoft-windows-s..stack-msg.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_et-ee_b676420c6be9698d.manifest    amd64_microsoft-windows-s..stack-msg.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_et-ee_b676420c6be9698d    
(fix)    CSI Manifest Missing    CSI File Replaced    File: amd64_microsoft-windows-s..stack-msg.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_et-ee_b676420c6be9698d.manifest From: C:\Windows\CheckSur\v1.0\windows6.0-6001-client.cab
(f)    CSI Manifest Missing    0x00000002    amd64_microsoft-windows-s..stack-msg.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_nl-nl_7592df61d78a2276.manifest    amd64_microsoft-windows-s..stack-msg.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_nl-nl_7592df61d78a2276    
(fix)    CSI Manifest Missing    CSI File Replaced    File: amd64_microsoft-windows-s..stack-msg.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_nl-nl_7592df61d78a2276.manifest From: C:\Windows\CheckSur\v1.0\windows6.0-6001-client.cab
(f)    CSI Manifest Missing    0x00000002    amd64_microsoft-windows-s..stack-msg.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_uk-ua_e6901d1a7c9d54ae.manifest    amd64_microsoft-windows-s..stack-msg.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_uk-ua_e6901d1a7c9d54ae    
(fix)    CSI Manifest Missing    CSI File Replaced    File: amd64_microsoft-windows-s..stack-msg.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_uk-ua_e6901d1a7c9d54ae.manifest From: C:\Windows\CheckSur\v1.0\windows6.0-6001-client.cab
(f)    CSI Manifest Missing    0x00000002    amd64_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_sl-si_abf06ae37949fc94.manifest    amd64_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_sl-si_abf06ae37949fc94    
(fix)    CSI Manifest Missing    CSI File Replaced    File: amd64_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_sl-si_abf06ae37949fc94.manifest From: C:\Windows\CheckSur\v1.0\windows6.0-6001-client.cab
(f)    CSI Manifest Missing    0x00000002    amd64_microsoft-windows-s..stack-msg.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_zh-tw_206dc15c4c4f51db.manifest    amd64_microsoft-windows-s..stack-msg.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_zh-tw_206dc15c4c4f51db    
(fix)    CSI Manifest Missing    CSI File Replaced    File: amd64_microsoft-windows-s..stack-msg.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_zh-tw_206dc15c4c4f51db.manifest From: C:\Windows\CheckSur\v1.0\windows6.0-6001-client.cab
(f)    CSI Manifest Missing    0x00000002    amd64_microsoft-windows-b..os-loader.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_it-it_5de90e3c8297fd36.manifest    amd64_microsoft-windows-b..os-loader.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_it-it_5de90e3c8297fd36    
(fix)    CSI Manifest Missing    CSI File Replaced    File: amd64_microsoft-windows-b..os-loader.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_it-it_5de90e3c8297fd36.manifest From: C:\Windows\CheckSur\v1.0\windows6.0-6001-client.cab
(f)    CSI Manifest Missing    0x00000002    amd64_microsoft-windows-s..stack-msg.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_sv-se_a1a2f02c96b02c71.manifest    amd64_microsoft-windows-s..stack-msg.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_sv-se_a1a2f02c96b02c71    
(fix)    CSI Manifest Missing    CSI File Replaced    File: amd64_microsoft-windows-s..stack-msg.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_sv-se_a1a2f02c96b02c71.manifest From: C:\Windows\CheckSur\v1.0\windows6.0-6001-client.cab
(f)    CSI Manifest Missing    0x00000002    amd64_usbport.inf.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_hu-hu_3241764c395e99b5.manifest    amd64_usbport.inf.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_hu-hu_3241764c395e99b5    
(fix)    CSI Manifest Missing    CSI File Replaced    File: amd64_usbport.inf.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_hu-hu_3241764c395e99b5.manifest From: C:\Windows\CheckSur\v1.0\windows6.0-6001-client.cab
(f)    CSI Manifest Missing    0x00000002    amd64_microsoft-windows-s..stack-msg.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_cs-cz_7994ce3c80c23efb.manifest    amd64_microsoft-windows-s..stack-msg.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_cs-cz_7994ce3c80c23efb    
(fix)    CSI Manifest Missing    CSI File Replaced    File: amd64_microsoft-windows-s..stack-msg.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_cs-cz_7994ce3c80c23efb.manifest From: C:\Windows\CheckSur\v1.0\windows6.0-6001-client.cab
(f)    CSI Manifest Missing    0x00000002    x86_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_en-us_688391467a338aaa.manifest    x86_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_en-us_688391467a338aaa    
(fix)    CSI Manifest Missing    CSI File Replaced    File: x86_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_en-us_688391467a338aaa.manifest From: C:\Windows\CheckSur\v1.0\windows6.0-6001-client.cab
(f)    CSI Manifest Missing    0x00000002    amd64_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_sr-..-cs_4bde130b0bdcd4c6.manifest    amd64_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_sr-..-cs_4bde130b0bdcd4c6    
(fix)    CSI Manifest Missing    CSI File Replaced    File: amd64_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_sr-..-cs_4bde130b0bdcd4c6.manifest From: C:\Windows\CheckSur\v1.0\windows6.0-6001-client.cab
(f)    CSI Manifest Missing    0x00000002    x86_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_sr-..-cs_efbf7787537f6390.manifest    x86_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_sr-..-cs_efbf7787537f6390    
(fix)    CSI Manifest Missing    CSI File Replaced    File: x86_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_sr-..-cs_efbf7787537f6390.manifest From: C:\Windows\CheckSur\v1.0\windows6.0-6001-client.cab
(f)    CSI Manifest Missing    0x00000002    amd64_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_th-th_4ec850a66c03bf23.manifest    amd64_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_th-th_4ec850a66c03bf23    
(fix)    CSI Manifest Missing    CSI File Replaced    File: amd64_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_th-th_4ec850a66c03bf23.manifest From: C:\Windows\CheckSur\v1.0\windows6.0-6001-client.cab
(f)    CSI Manifest Missing    0x00000002    x86_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_th-th_f2a9b522b3a64ded.manifest    x86_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_th-th_f2a9b522b3a64ded    
(fix)    CSI Manifest Missing    CSI File Replaced    File: x86_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_th-th_f2a9b522b3a64ded.manifest From: C:\Windows\CheckSur\v1.0\windows6.0-6001-client.cab
(f)    CSI Manifest Missing    0x00000002    x86_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_lt-lt_de88e2331c121cbd.manifest    x86_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_lt-lt_de88e2331c121cbd    
(fix)    CSI Manifest Missing    CSI File Replaced    File: x86_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_lt-lt_de88e2331c121cbd.manifest From: C:\Windows\CheckSur\v1.0\windows6.0-6001-client.cab
(f)    CSI Manifest Missing    0x00000002    x86_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_sv-se_4d9f936fc26190ac.manifest    x86_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_sv-se_4d9f936fc26190ac    
(fix)    CSI Manifest Missing    CSI File Replaced    File: x86_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_sv-se_4d9f936fc26190ac.manifest From: C:\Windows\CheckSur\v1.0\windows6.0-6001-client.cab
(f)    CSI Manifest Missing    0x00000002    amd64_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_fr-fr_6724ffad258a03e7.manifest    amd64_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_fr-fr_6724ffad258a03e7    
(fix)    CSI Manifest Missing    CSI File Replaced    File: amd64_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_fr-fr_6724ffad258a03e7.manifest From: C:\Windows\CheckSur\v1.0\windows6.0-6001-client.cab
(f)    CSI Manifest Missing    0x00000002    amd64_microsoft-windows-taskscheduler-service_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_none_89a6a99e6b6bb1f6.manifest    amd64_microsoft-windows-taskscheduler-service_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_none_89a6a99e6b6bb1f6    
(fix)    CSI Manifest Missing    CSI File Replaced    File: amd64_microsoft-windows-taskscheduler-service_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_none_89a6a99e6b6bb1f6.manifest From: C:\Windows\CheckSur\v1.0\windows6.0-6001-client.cab
(f)    CSI Manifest Missing    0x00000002    x86_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_sl-si_4fd1cf5fc0ec8b5e.manifest    x86_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_sl-si_4fd1cf5fc0ec8b5e    
(fix)    CSI Manifest Missing    CSI File Replaced    File: x86_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_sl-si_4fd1cf5fc0ec8b5e.manifest From: C:\Windows\CheckSur\v1.0\windows6.0-6001-client.cab
(f)    CSI Manifest Missing    0x00000002    amd64_keyboard.inf.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_es-es_8919b97a40ee5f8b.manifest    amd64_keyboard.inf.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_es-es_8919b97a40ee5f8b    
(fix)    CSI Manifest Missing    CSI File Replaced    File: amd64_keyboard.inf.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_es-es_8919b97a40ee5f8b.manifest From: C:\Windows\CheckSur\v1.0\windows6.0-6001-client.cab
(f)    CSI Manifest Missing    0x00000002    x86_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_hu-hu_5276e471518c61cd.manifest    x86_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_hu-hu_5276e471518c61cd    
(fix)    CSI Manifest Missing    CSI File Replaced    File: x86_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_hu-hu_5276e471518c61cd.manifest From: C:\Windows\CheckSur\v1.0\windows6.0-6001-client.cab
(f)    CSI Manifest Missing    0x00000002    amd64_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_es-es_c4d1b5434bf2626f.manifest    amd64_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_es-es_c4d1b5434bf2626f    
(fix)    CSI Manifest Missing    CSI File Replaced    File: amd64_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_es-es_c4d1b5434bf2626f.manifest From: C:\Windows\CheckSur\v1.0\windows6.0-6001-client.cab
(f)    CSI Manifest Missing    0x00000002    x86_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_es-es_68b319bf9394f139.manifest    x86_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_es-es_68b319bf9394f139    
(fix)    CSI Manifest Missing    CSI File Replaced    File: x86_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_es-es_68b319bf9394f139.manifest From: C:\Windows\CheckSur\v1.0\windows6.0-6001-client.cab
(f)    CSI Manifest Missing    0x00000002    amd64_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_it-it_51b1218915f65e4f.manifest    amd64_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_it-it_51b1218915f65e4f    
(fix)    CSI Manifest Missing    CSI File Replaced    File: amd64_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_it-it_51b1218915f65e4f.manifest From: C:\Windows\CheckSur\v1.0\windows6.0-6001-client.cab
(f)    CSI Manifest Missing    0x00000002    amd64_msmouse.inf.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_es-es_2be09cd46aa7e14b.manifest    amd64_msmouse.inf.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_es-es_2be09cd46aa7e14b    
(fix)    CSI Manifest Missing    CSI File Replaced    File: amd64_msmouse.inf.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_es-es_2be09cd46aa7e14b.manifest From: C:\Windows\CheckSur\v1.0\windows6.0-6001-client.cab
(f)    CSI Manifest Missing    0x00000002    x86_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_pl-pl_683008bc0198694f.manifest    x86_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_pl-pl_683008bc0198694f    
(fix)    CSI Manifest Missing    CSI File Replaced    File: x86_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_pl-pl_683008bc0198694f.manifest From: C:\Windows\CheckSur\v1.0\windows6.0-6001-client.cab
(f)    CSI Manifest Missing    0x00000002    amd64_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_hr-hr_adc585c423e6e685.manifest    amd64_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_hr-hr_adc585c423e6e685    
(fix)    CSI Manifest Missing    CSI File Replaced    File: amd64_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_hr-hr_adc585c423e6e685.manifest From: C:\Windows\CheckSur\v1.0\windows6.0-6001-client.cab
(f)    CSI Manifest Missing    0x00000002    x86_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_hr-hr_51a6ea406b89754f.manifest    x86_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_hr-hr_51a6ea406b89754f    
(fix)    CSI Manifest Missing    CSI File Replaced    File: x86_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_hr-hr_51a6ea406b89754f.manifest From: C:\Windows\CheckSur\v1.0\windows6.0-6001-client.cab
(f)    CSI Manifest Missing    0x00000002    amd64_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_el-gr_c4abaff94c02cd93.manifest    amd64_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_el-gr_c4abaff94c02cd93    
(fix)    CSI Manifest Missing    CSI File Replaced    File: amd64_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_el-gr_c4abaff94c02cd93.manifest From: C:\Windows\CheckSur\v1.0\windows6.0-6001-client.cab
(f)    CSI Manifest Missing    0x00000002    x86_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_de-de_bf92bb4d8b557ee5.manifest    x86_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_de-de_bf92bb4d8b557ee5    
(fix)    CSI Manifest Missing    CSI File Replaced    File: x86_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_de-de_bf92bb4d8b557ee5.manifest From: C:\Windows\CheckSur\v1.0\windows6.0-6001-client.cab
(f)    CSI Manifest Missing    0x00000002    wow64_microsoft-windows-i..rd-japanese_106_key_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_none_419d743d032af5f5.manifest    wow64_microsoft-windows-i..rd-japanese_106_key_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_none_419d743d032af5f5    
(fix)    CSI Manifest Missing    CSI File Replaced    File: wow64_microsoft-windows-i..rd-japanese_106_key_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_none_419d743d032af5f5.manifest From: C:\Windows\CheckSur\v1.0\windows6.0-6001-client.cab
(f)    CSI Manifest Missing    0x00000002    amd64_usbport.inf.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_ja-jp_771e6b581f4bc1f2.manifest    amd64_usbport.inf.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_ja-jp_771e6b581f4bc1f2    
(fix)    CSI Manifest Missing    CSI File Replaced    File: amd64_usbport.inf.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_ja-jp_771e6b581f4bc1f2.manifest From: C:\Windows\CheckSur\v1.0\windows6.0-6001-client.cab
(f)    CSI Manifest Missing    0x00000002    x86_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_ko-kr_3b21e1c74324c60a.manifest    x86_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_ko-kr_3b21e1c74324c60a    
(fix)    CSI Manifest Missing    CSI File Replaced    File: x86_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_ko-kr_3b21e1c74324c60a.manifest From: C:\Windows\CheckSur\v1.0\windows6.0-6001-client.cab
(f)    CSI Manifest Missing    0x00000002    amd64_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_ko-kr_97407d4afb823740.manifest    amd64_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_ko-kr_97407d4afb823740    
(fix)    CSI Manifest Missing    CSI File Replaced    File: amd64_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_ko-kr_97407d4afb823740.manifest From: C:\Windows\CheckSur\v1.0\windows6.0-6001-client.cab
(f)    CSI Manifest Missing    0x00000002    amd64_msmouse.inf.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_hu-hu_1608931b41d9c6c9.manifest    amd64_msmouse.inf.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_hu-hu_1608931b41d9c6c9    
(fix)    CSI Manifest Missing    CSI File Replaced    File: amd64_msmouse.inf.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_hu-hu_1608931b41d9c6c9.manifest From: C:\Windows\CheckSur\v1.0\windows6.0-6001-client.cab
(f)    CSI Manifest All Zeros    0x00000000    WinSxS\Manifests\amd64_msmouse.inf.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_da-dk_8594a92660921a5d.manifest    amd64_msmouse.inf.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_da-dk_8594a92660921a5d    
(fix)    CSI Manifest All Zeros    CSI File Replaced    File: amd64_msmouse.inf.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_da-dk_8594a92660921a5d.manifest From: C:\Windows\CheckSur\v1.0\windows6.0-6001-client.cab
(f)    CSI Manifest Missing    0x00000002    amd64_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_ru-ru_0dc3447e8395f787.manifest    amd64_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_ru-ru_0dc3447e8395f787    
(fix)    CSI Manifest Missing    CSI File Replaced    File: amd64_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_ru-ru_0dc3447e8395f787.manifest From: C:\Windows\CheckSur\v1.0\windows6.0-6001-client.cab
(f)    CSI Manifest Missing    0x00000002    amd64_microsoft-windows-s..stack-msg.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_en-us_bceb199867bc9b59.manifest    amd64_microsoft-windows-s..stack-msg.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_en-us_bceb199867bc9b59    
(fix)    CSI Manifest Missing    CSI File Replaced    File: amd64_microsoft-windows-s..stack-msg.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_en-us_bceb199867bc9b59.manifest From: C:\Windows\CheckSur\v1.0\windows6.0-6001-client.cab
(f)    CSI Manifest Missing    0x00000002    amd64_microsoft-windows-b..os-loader.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_es-es_d109a1f6b8940156.manifest    amd64_microsoft-windows-b..os-loader.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_es-es_d109a1f6b8940156    
(fix)    CSI Manifest Missing    CSI File Replaced    File: amd64_microsoft-windows-b..os-loader.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_es-es_d109a1f6b8940156.manifest From: C:\Windows\CheckSur\v1.0\windows6.0-6001-client.cab
(f)    CSI Manifest Missing    0x00000002    amd64_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_fi-fi_63ecb9f0410c5499.manifest    amd64_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_fi-fi_63ecb9f0410c5499    
(fix)    CSI Manifest Missing    CSI File Replaced    File: amd64_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_fi-fi_63ecb9f0410c5499.manifest From: C:\Windows\CheckSur\v1.0\windows6.0-6001-client.cab
(f)    CSI Manifest Missing    0x00000002    x86_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_fi-fi_07ce1e6c88aee363.manifest    x86_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_fi-fi_07ce1e6c88aee363    
(fix)    CSI Manifest Missing    CSI File Replaced    File: x86_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_fi-fi_07ce1e6c88aee363.manifest From: C:\Windows\CheckSur\v1.0\windows6.0-6001-client.cab
(f)    CSI Manifest Missing    0x00000002    amd64_msmouse.inf.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_ko-kr_fdeb394700fd4132.manifest    amd64_msmouse.inf.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_ko-kr_fdeb394700fd4132    
(fix)    CSI Manifest Missing    CSI File Replaced    File: amd64_msmouse.inf.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_ko-kr_fdeb394700fd4132.manifest From: C:\Windows\CheckSur\v1.0\windows6.0-6001-client.cab
(f)    CSI Manifest Missing    0x00000002    amd64_msmouse.inf.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_zh-cn_8b377ec9386854ce.manifest    amd64_msmouse.inf.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_zh-cn_8b377ec9386854ce    
(fix)    CSI Manifest Missing    CSI File Replaced    File: amd64_msmouse.inf.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_zh-cn_8b377ec9386854ce.manifest From: C:\Windows\CheckSur\v1.0\windows6.0-6001-client.cab
(f)    CSI Manifest Missing    0x00000002    amd64_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_zh-cn_248cc2cd32ed4adc.manifest    amd64_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_zh-cn_248cc2cd32ed4adc    
(fix)    CSI Manifest Missing    CSI File Replaced    File: amd64_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_zh-cn_248cc2cd32ed4adc.manifest From: C:\Windows\CheckSur\v1.0\windows6.0-6001-client.cab
(f)    CSI Manifest Missing    0x00000002    x86_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_zh-cn_c86e27497a8fd9a6.manifest    x86_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_zh-cn_c86e27497a8fd9a6    
(fix)    CSI Manifest Missing    CSI File Replaced    File: x86_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_zh-cn_c86e27497a8fd9a6.manifest From: C:\Windows\CheckSur\v1.0\windows6.0-6001-client.cab
(f)    CSI Manifest Missing    0x00000002    amd64_microsoft-windows-s..stack-msg.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_sl-si_a3d52c1c953b2723.manifest    amd64_microsoft-windows-s..stack-msg.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_sl-si_a3d52c1c953b2723    
(fix)    CSI Manifest Missing    CSI File Replaced    File: amd64_microsoft-windows-s..stack-msg.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_sl-si_a3d52c1c953b2723.manifest From: C:\Windows\CheckSur\v1.0\windows6.0-6001-client.cab
(f)    CSI Manifest Missing    0x00000002    amd64_keyboard.inf.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_ko-kr_5b2455ecd743bf72.manifest    amd64_keyboard.inf.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_ko-kr_5b2455ecd743bf72    
(fix)    CSI Manifest Missing    CSI File Replaced    File: amd64_keyboard.inf.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_ko-kr_5b2455ecd743bf72.manifest From: C:\Windows\CheckSur\v1.0\windows6.0-6001-client.cab
(f)    CSI Manifest Missing    0x00000002    amd64_microsoft-windows-s..stack-msg.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_hr-hr_a5461b68269d9c2a.manifest    amd64_microsoft-windows-s..stack-msg.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_hr-hr_a5461b68269d9c2a    
(fix)    CSI Manifest Missing    CSI File Replaced    File: amd64_microsoft-windows-s..stack-msg.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_hr-hr_a5461b68269d9c2a.manifest From: C:\Windows\CheckSur\v1.0\windows6.0-6001-client.cab
(f)    CSI Manifest Missing    0x00000002    amd64_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_uk-ua_ef0f877679e69f09.manifest    amd64_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_uk-ua_ef0f877679e69f09    
(fix)    CSI Manifest Missing    CSI File Replaced    File: amd64_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_uk-ua_ef0f877679e69f09.manifest From: C:\Windows\CheckSur\v1.0\windows6.0-6001-client.cab
(f)    CSI Manifest Missing    0x00000002    amd64_usbport.inf.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_zh-cn_a838b9246262118e.manifest    amd64_usbport.inf.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_zh-cn_a838b9246262118e    
(fix)    CSI Manifest Missing    CSI File Replaced    File: amd64_usbport.inf.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_zh-cn_a838b9246262118e.manifest From: C:\Windows\CheckSur\v1.0\windows6.0-6001-client.cab
(f)    CSI Manifest Missing    0x00000002    amd64_usbport.inf.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_de-de_9fc178bd8c622bb7.manifest    amd64_usbport.inf.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_de-de_9fc178bd8c622bb7    
(fix)    CSI Manifest Missing    CSI File Replaced    File: amd64_usbport.inf.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_de-de_9fc178bd8c622bb7.manifest From: C:\Windows\CheckSur\v1.0\windows6.0-6001-client.cab
(f)    CSI Manifest Missing    0x00000002    amd64_keyboard.inf.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_sv-se_6e06332a6fbafefe.manifest    amd64_keyboard.inf.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_sv-se_6e06332a6fbafefe    
(fix)    CSI Manifest Missing    CSI File Replaced    File: amd64_keyboard.inf.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_sv-se_6e06332a6fbafefe.manifest From: C:\Windows\CheckSur\v1.0\windows6.0-6001-client.cab
(f)    CSI Manifest Missing    0x00000002    amd64_microsoft-windows-b..os-loader.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_en-us_d0da197d9f329ac7.manifest    amd64_microsoft-windows-b..os-loader.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_en-us_d0da197d9f329ac7    
(fix)    CSI Manifest Missing    CSI File Replaced    File: amd64_microsoft-windows-b..os-loader.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_en-us_d0da197d9f329ac7.manifest From: C:\Windows\CheckSur\v1.0\windows6.0-6001-client.cab
(f)    CSI Manifest Missing    0x00000002    x86_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_et-ee_6272e54f979acdc8.manifest    x86_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_et-ee_6272e54f979acdc8    
(fix)    CSI Manifest Missing    CSI File Replaced    File: x86_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_et-ee_6272e54f979acdc8.manifest From: C:\Windows\CheckSur\v1.0\windows6.0-6001-client.cab
(f)    CSI Manifest Missing    0x00000002    amd64_microsoft-windows-s..stack-msg.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_fi-fi_5bd17b295cfd7f28.manifest    amd64_microsoft-windows-s..stack-msg.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_fi-fi_5bd17b295cfd7f28    
(fix)    CSI Manifest Missing    CSI File Replaced    File: amd64_microsoft-windows-s..stack-msg.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_fi-fi_5bd17b295cfd7f28.manifest From: C:\Windows\CheckSur\v1.0\windows6.0-6001-client.cab
(f)    CSI Manifest Missing    0x00000002    amd64_usbport.inf.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_pt-pt_4acc2911ce29300d.manifest    amd64_usbport.inf.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_pt-pt_4acc2911ce29300d    
(fix)    CSI Manifest Missing    CSI File Replaced    File: amd64_usbport.inf.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_pt-pt_4acc2911ce29300d.manifest From: C:\Windows\CheckSur\v1.0\windows6.0-6001-client.cab
(f)    CSI Manifest Missing    0x00000002    amd64_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_sv-se_aa225a8893f976cc.manifest    amd64_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_sv-se_aa225a8893f976cc    
(fix)    CSI Manifest Missing    CSI File Replaced    File: amd64_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_sv-se_aa225a8893f976cc.manifest From: C:\Windows\CheckSur\v1.0\windows6.0-6001-client.cab
(f)    CSI Manifest Missing    0x00000002    amd64_microsoft-windows-s..stack-msg.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_it-it_4931b72d18ad13f4.manifest    amd64_microsoft-windows-s..stack-msg.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_it-it_4931b72d18ad13f4    
(fix)    CSI Manifest Missing    CSI File Replaced    File: amd64_microsoft-windows-s..stack-msg.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_it-it_4931b72d18ad13f4.manifest From: C:\Windows\CheckSur\v1.0\windows6.0-6001-client.cab
(f)    CSI Manifest Missing    0x00000002    amd64_keyboard.inf.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_fi-fi_27d092921ccddccb.manifest    amd64_keyboard.inf.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_fi-fi_27d092921ccddccb    
(fix)    CSI Manifest Missing    CSI File Replaced    File: amd64_keyboard.inf.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_fi-fi_27d092921ccddccb.manifest From: C:\Windows\CheckSur\v1.0\windows6.0-6001-client.cab
(f)    CSI Manifest Missing    0x00000002    amd64_microsoft-windows-s..stack-msg.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_lv-lv_33bdd90909196e5c.manifest    amd64_microsoft-windows-s..stack-msg.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_lv-lv_33bdd90909196e5c    
(fix)    CSI Manifest Missing    CSI File Replaced    File: amd64_microsoft-windows-s..stack-msg.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_lv-lv_33bdd90909196e5c.manifest From: C:\Windows\CheckSur\v1.0\windows6.0-6001-client.cab
(f)    CSI Manifest Missing    0x00000002    amd64_keyboard.inf.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_nl-nl_425a4df4c9cf69ed.manifest    amd64_keyboard.inf.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_nl-nl_425a4df4c9cf69ed    
(fix)    CSI Manifest Missing    CSI File Replaced    File: amd64_keyboard.inf.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_nl-nl_425a4df4c9cf69ed.manifest From: C:\Windows\CheckSur\v1.0\windows6.0-6001-client.cab
(f)    CSI Manifest Missing    0x00000002    x86_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_fr-fr_0b0664296d2c92b1.manifest    x86_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_fr-fr_0b0664296d2c92b1    
(fix)    CSI Manifest Missing    CSI File Replaced    File: x86_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_fr-fr_0b0664296d2c92b1.manifest From: C:\Windows\CheckSur\v1.0\windows6.0-6001-client.cab
(f)    CSI Manifest Missing    0x00000002    amd64_keyboard.inf.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_ru-ru_d20b48b57891f4a3.manifest    amd64_keyboard.inf.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_ru-ru_d20b48b57891f4a3    
(fix)    CSI Manifest Missing    CSI File Replaced    File: amd64_keyboard.inf.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_ru-ru_d20b48b57891f4a3.manifest From: C:\Windows\CheckSur\v1.0\windows6.0-6001-client.cab
(f)    CSI Manifest Missing    0x00000002    x86_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_zh-tw_cc6a649f7800b616.manifest    x86_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_zh-tw_cc6a649f7800b616    
(fix)    CSI Manifest Missing    CSI File Replaced    File: x86_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_zh-tw_cc6a649f7800b616.manifest From: C:\Windows\CheckSur\v1.0\windows6.0-6001-client.cab
(f)    CSI Manifest Missing    0x00000002    amd64_msmouse.inf.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_pt-pt_2e2f1a4bbd69e837.manifest    amd64_msmouse.inf.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_pt-pt_2e2f1a4bbd69e837    
(fix)    CSI Manifest Missing    CSI File Replaced    File: amd64_msmouse.inf.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_pt-pt_2e2f1a4bbd69e837.manifest From: C:\Windows\CheckSur\v1.0\windows6.0-6001-client.cab
(f)    CSI Manifest Missing    0x00000002    amd64_keyboard.inf.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_hu-hu_7341afc118204509.manifest    amd64_keyboard.inf.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_hu-hu_7341afc118204509    
(fix)    CSI Manifest Missing    CSI File Replaced    File: amd64_keyboard.inf.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_hu-hu_7341afc118204509.manifest From: C:\Windows\CheckSur\v1.0\windows6.0-6001-client.cab
(f)    CSI Manifest Missing    0x00000002    x86_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_tr-tr_f711094bca580787.manifest    x86_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_tr-tr_f711094bca580787    
(fix)    CSI Manifest Missing    CSI File Replaced    File: x86_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_tr-tr_f711094bca580787.manifest From: C:\Windows\CheckSur\v1.0\windows6.0-6001-client.cab
(f)    CSI Manifest Missing    0x00000002    amd64_microsoft-windows-s..stack-msg.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_ja-jp_ebbb61cf25029ab9.manifest    amd64_microsoft-windows-s..stack-msg.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_ja-jp_ebbb61cf25029ab9    
(fix)    CSI Manifest Missing    CSI File Replaced    File: amd64_microsoft-windows-s..stack-msg.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_ja-jp_ebbb61cf25029ab9.manifest From: C:\Windows\CheckSur\v1.0\windows6.0-6001-client.cab
(f)    CSI Manifest Missing    0x00000002    amd64_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_pt-pt_c72032ba9eb4695b.manifest    amd64_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_pt-pt_c72032ba9eb4695b    
(fix)    CSI Manifest Missing    CSI File Replaced    File: amd64_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_pt-pt_c72032ba9eb4695b.manifest From: C:\Windows\CheckSur\v1.0\windows6.0-6001-client.cab
(f)    CSI Manifest Missing    0x00000002    x86_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_pt-pt_6b019736e656f825.manifest    x86_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_pt-pt_6b019736e656f825    
(fix)    CSI Manifest Missing    CSI File Replaced    File: x86_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_pt-pt_6b019736e656f825.manifest From: C:\Windows\CheckSur\v1.0\windows6.0-6001-client.cab
(f)    CSI Manifest Missing    0x00000002    x86_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_ro-ro_afa08903e5f8386b.manifest    x86_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_ro-ro_afa08903e5f8386b    
(fix)    CSI Manifest Missing    CSI File Replaced    File: x86_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_ro-ro_afa08903e5f8386b.manifest From: C:\Windows\CheckSur\v1.0\windows6.0-6001-client.cab
(f)    CSI Manifest Missing    0x00000002    amd64_msmouse.inf.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_fi-fi_ca9775ec46875e8b.manifest    amd64_msmouse.inf.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_fi-fi_ca9775ec46875e8b    
(fix)    CSI Manifest Missing    CSI File Replaced    File: amd64_msmouse.inf.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_fi-fi_ca9775ec46875e8b.manifest From: C:\Windows\CheckSur\v1.0\windows6.0-6001-client.cab
(f)    CSI Manifest Missing    0x00000002    amd64_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_he-il_aba8d2e4253379bf.manifest    amd64_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_he-il_aba8d2e4253379bf    
(fix)    CSI Manifest Missing    CSI File Replaced    File: amd64_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_he-il_aba8d2e4253379bf.manifest From: C:\Windows\CheckSur\v1.0\windows6.0-6001-client.cab
(f)    CSI Manifest Missing    0x00000002    x86_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_he-il_4f8a37606cd60889.manifest    x86_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_he-il_4f8a37606cd60889    
(fix)    CSI Manifest Missing    CSI File Replaced    File: x86_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_he-il_4f8a37606cd60889.manifest From: C:\Windows\CheckSur\v1.0\windows6.0-6001-client.cab
(f)    CSI Manifest Missing    0x00000002    amd64_keyboard.inf.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_de-de_e05d869d51e96221.manifest    amd64_keyboard.inf.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_de-de_e05d869d51e96221    
(fix)    CSI Manifest Missing    CSI File Replaced    File: amd64_keyboard.inf.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_de-de_e05d869d51e96221.manifest From: C:\Windows\CheckSur\v1.0\windows6.0-6001-client.cab
(f)    CSI Manifest Missing    0x00000002    amd64_microsoft-windows-s..stack-msg.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_ar-sa_284b7618a2ba1179.manifest    amd64_microsoft-windows-s..stack-msg.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_ar-sa_284b7618a2ba1179    
(fix)    CSI Manifest Missing    CSI File Replaced    File: amd64_microsoft-windows-s..stack-msg.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_ar-sa_284b7618a2ba1179.manifest From: C:\Windows\CheckSur\v1.0\windows6.0-6001-client.cab
(f)    CSI Manifest Missing    0x00000002    amd64_microsoft-windows-setupapi_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_none_8f36b928816c9ea9.manifest    amd64_microsoft-windows-setupapi_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_none_8f36b928816c9ea9    
(fix)    CSI Manifest Missing    CSI File Replaced    File: amd64_microsoft-windows-setupapi_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_none_8f36b928816c9ea9.manifest From: C:\Windows\CheckSur\v1.0\windows6.0-6001-client.cab
(f)    CSI Manifest Missing    0x00000002    amd64_keyboard.inf.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_ko-kr_5b888181f07e345c.manifest    amd64_keyboard.inf.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_ko-kr_5b888181f07e345c    
(fix)    CSI Manifest Missing    CSI File Replaced    File: amd64_keyboard.inf.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_ko-kr_5b888181f07e345c.manifest From: C:\Windows\CheckSur\v1.0\windows6.0-6001-client.cab
(f)    CSI Manifest Missing    0x00000002    amd64_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_de-de_1bb156d143b2f01b.manifest    amd64_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_de-de_1bb156d143b2f01b    
(fix)    CSI Manifest Missing    CSI File Replaced    File: amd64_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_de-de_1bb156d143b2f01b.manifest From: C:\Windows\CheckSur\v1.0\windows6.0-6001-client.cab
(f)    CSI Manifest Missing    0x00000002    amd64_microsoft-windows-s..stack-msg.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_nb-no_77b7bfb8ef988d8b.manifest    amd64_microsoft-windows-s..stack-msg.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_nb-no_77b7bfb8ef988d8b    
(fix)    CSI Manifest Missing    CSI File Replaced    File: amd64_microsoft-windows-s..stack-msg.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_nb-no_77b7bfb8ef988d8b.manifest From: C:\Windows\CheckSur\v1.0\windows6.0-6001-client.cab
(f)    CSI Manifest Missing    0x00000002    amd64_microsoft-windows-s..stack-msg.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_de-de_13fa439f78de8f94.manifest    amd64_microsoft-windows-s..stack-msg.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_de-de_13fa439f78de8f94    
(fix)    CSI Manifest Missing    CSI File Replaced    File: amd64_microsoft-windows-s..stack-msg.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_de-de_13fa439f78de8f94.manifest From: C:\Windows\CheckSur\v1.0\windows6.0-6001-client.cab
(f)    CSI Manifest Missing    0x00000002    wow64_microsoft-windows-i..humb-shift_keyboard_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_none_5257752a7f8d402e.manifest    wow64_microsoft-windows-i..humb-shift_keyboard_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_none_5257752a7f8d402e    
(fix)    CSI Manifest Missing    CSI File Replaced    File: wow64_microsoft-windows-i..humb-shift_keyboard_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_none_5257752a7f8d402e.manifest From: C:\Windows\CheckSur\v1.0\windows6.0-6001-client.cab
(f)    CSI Manifest Missing    0x00000002    amd64_msmouse.inf.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_ja-jp_5a815c920e8c7a1c.manifest    amd64_msmouse.inf.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_ja-jp_5a815c920e8c7a1c    
(fix)    CSI Manifest Missing    CSI File Replaced    File: amd64_msmouse.inf.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_ja-jp_5a815c920e8c7a1c.manifest From: C:\Windows\CheckSur\v1.0\windows6.0-6001-client.cab
(f)    CSI Manifest Missing    0x00000002    amd64_microsoft-windows-s..stack-msg.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_el-gr_bc2c459d4eb98338.manifest    amd64_microsoft-windows-s..stack-msg.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_el-gr_bc2c459d4eb98338    
(fix)    CSI Manifest Missing    CSI File Replaced    File: amd64_microsoft-windows-s..stack-msg.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_el-gr_bc2c459d4eb98338.manifest From: C:\Windows\CheckSur\v1.0\windows6.0-6001-client.cab
(f)    CSI Manifest Missing    0x00000002    amd64_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_es-es_c46d89ae32b7ed85.manifest    amd64_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_es-es_c46d89ae32b7ed85    
(fix)    CSI Manifest Missing    CSI File Replaced    File: amd64_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_es-es_c46d89ae32b7ed85.manifest From: C:\Windows\CheckSur\v1.0\windows6.0-6001-client.cab
(f)    CSI Manifest Missing    0x00000002    x86_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_es-es_684eee2a7a5a7c4f.manifest    x86_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_es-es_684eee2a7a5a7c4f    
(fix)    CSI Manifest Missing    CSI File Replaced    File: x86_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_es-es_684eee2a7a5a7c4f.manifest From: C:\Windows\CheckSur\v1.0\windows6.0-6001-client.cab
(f)    CSI Manifest Missing    0x00000002    x86_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_sl-si_5035faf4da270048.manifest    x86_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_sl-si_5035faf4da270048    
(fix)    CSI Manifest Missing    CSI File Replaced    File: x86_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_sl-si_5035faf4da270048.manifest From: C:\Windows\CheckSur\v1.0\windows6.0-6001-client.cab
(f)    CSI Manifest Missing    0x00000002    amd64_keyboard.inf.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_nl-nl_41f6225fb094f503.manifest    amd64_keyboard.inf.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_nl-nl_41f6225fb094f503    
(fix)    CSI Manifest Missing    CSI File Replaced    File: amd64_keyboard.inf.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_nl-nl_41f6225fb094f503.manifest From: C:\Windows\CheckSur\v1.0\windows6.0-6001-client.cab
(f)    CSI Manifest Missing    0x00000002    amd64_microsoft-windows-b..os-loader.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_en-us_d13e4512b86d0fb1.manifest    amd64_microsoft-windows-b..os-loader.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_en-us_d13e4512b86d0fb1    
(fix)    CSI Manifest Missing    CSI File Replaced    File: amd64_microsoft-windows-b..os-loader.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_en-us_d13e4512b86d0fb1.manifest From: C:\Windows\CheckSur\v1.0\windows6.0-6001-client.cab
(f)    CSI Manifest Missing    0x00000002    amd64_keyboard.inf.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_zh-cn_e8d4c70427e947f8.manifest    amd64_keyboard.inf.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_zh-cn_e8d4c70427e947f8    
(fix)    CSI Manifest Missing    CSI File Replaced    File: amd64_keyboard.inf.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_zh-cn_e8d4c70427e947f8.manifest From: C:\Windows\CheckSur\v1.0\windows6.0-6001-client.cab
(f)    CSI Manifest Missing    0x00000002    x86_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_ko-kr_3abdb63229ea5120.manifest    x86_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_ko-kr_3abdb63229ea5120    
(fix)    CSI Manifest Missing    CSI File Replaced    File: x86_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_ko-kr_3abdb63229ea5120.manifest From: C:\Windows\CheckSur\v1.0\windows6.0-6001-client.cab
(f)    CSI Manifest Missing    0x00000002    amd64_msmouse.inf.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_nl-nl_e521314ef388ebad.manifest    amd64_msmouse.inf.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_nl-nl_e521314ef388ebad    
(fix)    CSI Manifest Missing    CSI File Replaced    File: amd64_msmouse.inf.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_nl-nl_e521314ef388ebad.manifest From: C:\Windows\CheckSur\v1.0\windows6.0-6001-client.cab
(f)    CSI Manifest Missing    0x00000002    amd64_microsoft-windows-s..stack-msg.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_ru-ru_05a805b79f872216.manifest    amd64_microsoft-windows-s..stack-msg.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_ru-ru_05a805b79f872216    
(fix)    CSI Manifest Missing    CSI File Replaced    File: amd64_microsoft-windows-s..stack-msg.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_ru-ru_05a805b79f872216.manifest From: C:\Windows\CheckSur\v1.0\windows6.0-6001-client.cab
(f)    CSI Manifest Missing    0x00000002    wow64_microsoft-windows-i..humb-shift_keyboard_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_none_52bba0bf98c7b518.manifest    wow64_microsoft-windows-i..humb-shift_keyboard_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_none_52bba0bf98c7b518    
(fix)    CSI Manifest Missing    CSI File Replaced    File: wow64_microsoft-windows-i..humb-shift_keyboard_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_none_52bba0bf98c7b518.manifest From: C:\Windows\CheckSur\v1.0\windows6.0-6001-client.cab
(f)    CSI Manifest Missing    0x00000002    amd64_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_sk-sk_ad4274c091ea5e9b.manifest    amd64_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_sk-sk_ad4274c091ea5e9b    
(fix)    CSI Manifest Missing    CSI File Replaced    File: amd64_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_sk-sk_ad4274c091ea5e9b.manifest From: C:\Windows\CheckSur\v1.0\windows6.0-6001-client.cab
(f)    CSI Manifest Missing    0x00000002    x86_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_en-us_68e7bcdb936dff94.manifest    x86_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_en-us_68e7bcdb936dff94    
(fix)    CSI Manifest Missing    CSI File Replaced    File: x86_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_en-us_68e7bcdb936dff94.manifest From: C:\Windows\CheckSur\v1.0\windows6.0-6001-client.cab
(f)    CSI Manifest Missing    0x00000002    amd64_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_en-us_c506585f4bcb70ca.manifest    amd64_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_en-us_c506585f4bcb70ca    
(fix)    CSI Manifest Missing    CSI File Replaced    File: amd64_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_en-us_c506585f4bcb70ca.manifest From: C:\Windows\CheckSur\v1.0\windows6.0-6001-client.cab
(f)    CSI Manifest Missing    0x00000002    x86_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_nl-nl_218f82a5033b86b1.manifest    x86_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_nl-nl_218f82a5033b86b1    
(fix)    CSI Manifest Missing    CSI File Replaced    File: x86_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_nl-nl_218f82a5033b86b1.manifest From: C:\Windows\CheckSur\v1.0\windows6.0-6001-client.cab
(f)    CSI Manifest Missing    0x00000002    amd64_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_nl-nl_7dae1e28bb98f7e7.manifest    amd64_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_nl-nl_7dae1e28bb98f7e7    
(fix)    CSI Manifest Missing    CSI File Replaced    File: amd64_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_nl-nl_7dae1e28bb98f7e7.manifest From: C:\Windows\CheckSur\v1.0\windows6.0-6001-client.cab
(f)    CSI Manifest Missing    0x00000002    amd64_microsoft-windows-s..stack-msg.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_zh-cn_1c0d587135a40081.manifest    amd64_microsoft-windows-s..stack-msg.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_zh-cn_1c0d587135a40081    
(fix)    CSI Manifest Missing    CSI File Replaced    File: amd64_microsoft-windows-s..stack-msg.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_zh-cn_1c0d587135a40081.manifest From: C:\Windows\CheckSur\v1.0\windows6.0-6001-client.cab
(f)    CSI Manifest Missing    0x00000002    amd64_msmouse.inf.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_sv-se_11314219b2aef5a8.manifest    amd64_msmouse.inf.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_sv-se_11314219b2aef5a8    
(fix)    CSI Manifest Missing    CSI File Replaced    File: amd64_msmouse.inf.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_sv-se_11314219b2aef5a8.manifest From: C:\Windows\CheckSur\v1.0\windows6.0-6001-client.cab
(f)    CSI Manifest Missing    0x00000002    amd64_microsoft-windows-i..humb-shift_keyboard_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_none_4866f66d6466f31d.manifest    amd64_microsoft-windows-i..humb-shift_keyboard_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_none_4866f66d6466f31d    
(fix)    CSI Manifest Missing    CSI File Replaced    File: amd64_microsoft-windows-i..humb-shift_keyboard_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_none_4866f66d6466f31d.manifest From: C:\Windows\CheckSur\v1.0\windows6.0-6001-client.cab
(f)    CSI Manifest Missing    0x00000002    amd64_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_sk-sk_acde492b78afe9b1.manifest    amd64_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_sk-sk_acde492b78afe9b1    
(fix)    CSI Manifest Missing    CSI File Replaced    File: amd64_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_sk-sk_acde492b78afe9b1.manifest From: C:\Windows\CheckSur\v1.0\windows6.0-6001-client.cab
(f)    CSI Manifest Missing    0x00000002    x86_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_he-il_4f260bcb539b939f.manifest    x86_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_he-il_4f260bcb539b939f    
(fix)    CSI Manifest Missing    CSI File Replaced    File: x86_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_he-il_4f260bcb539b939f.manifest From: C:\Windows\CheckSur\v1.0\windows6.0-6001-client.cab
(f)    CSI Manifest Missing    0x00000002    amd64_usbport.inf.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_hu-hu_32a5a1e152990e9f.manifest    amd64_usbport.inf.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_hu-hu_32a5a1e152990e9f    
(fix)    CSI Manifest Missing    CSI File Replaced    File: amd64_usbport.inf.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_hu-hu_32a5a1e152990e9f.manifest From: C:\Windows\CheckSur\v1.0\windows6.0-6001-client.cab
(f)    CSI Manifest Missing    0x00000002    amd64_keyboard.inf.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_hu-hu_72dd842bfee5d01f.manifest    amd64_keyboard.inf.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_hu-hu_72dd842bfee5d01f    
(fix)    CSI Manifest Missing    CSI File Replaced    File: amd64_keyboard.inf.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_hu-hu_72dd842bfee5d01f.manifest From: C:\Windows\CheckSur\v1.0\windows6.0-6001-client.cab
(f)    CSI Manifest Missing    0x00000002    amd64_microsoft-windows-s..stack-msg.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_sr-..-cs_43c2d44427cdff55.manifest    amd64_microsoft-windows-s..stack-msg.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_sr-..-cs_43c2d44427cdff55    
(fix)    CSI Manifest Missing    CSI File Replaced    File: amd64_microsoft-windows-s..stack-msg.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_sr-..-cs_43c2d44427cdff55.manifest From: C:\Windows\CheckSur\v1.0\windows6.0-6001-client.cab
(f)    CSI Manifest Missing    0x00000002    amd64_microsoft-windows-s..stack-msg.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_de-de_1396180a5fa41aaa.manifest    amd64_microsoft-windows-s..stack-msg.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_de-de_1396180a5fa41aaa    
(fix)    CSI Manifest Missing    CSI File Replaced    File: amd64_microsoft-windows-s..stack-msg.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_de-de_1396180a5fa41aaa.manifest From: C:\Windows\CheckSur\v1.0\windows6.0-6001-client.cab
(f)    CSI Manifest Missing    0x00000002    amd64_microsoft-windows-b..os-loader.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_ja-jp_000e8d4975b30f11.manifest    amd64_microsoft-windows-b..os-loader.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_ja-jp_000e8d4975b30f11    
(fix)    CSI Manifest Missing    CSI File Replaced    File: amd64_microsoft-windows-b..os-loader.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_ja-jp_000e8d4975b30f11.manifest From: C:\Windows\CheckSur\v1.0\windows6.0-6001-client.cab
(f)    CSI Manifest Missing    0x00000002    amd64_usbport.inf.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_nb-no_037ef4d7031c29ae.manifest    amd64_usbport.inf.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_nb-no_037ef4d7031c29ae    
(fix)    CSI Manifest Missing    CSI File Replaced    File: amd64_usbport.inf.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_nb-no_037ef4d7031c29ae.manifest From: C:\Windows\CheckSur\v1.0\windows6.0-6001-client.cab
(f)    CSI Manifest Missing    0x00000002    amd64_microsoft-windows-s..stack-msg.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_fr-fr_5f09c0e6417b2e76.manifest    amd64_microsoft-windows-s..stack-msg.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_fr-fr_5f09c0e6417b2e76    
(fix)    CSI Manifest Missing    CSI File Replaced    File: amd64_microsoft-windows-s..stack-msg.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_fr-fr_5f09c0e6417b2e76.manifest From: C:\Windows\CheckSur\v1.0\windows6.0-6001-client.cab
(f)    CSI Manifest Missing    0x00000002    amd64_msmouse.inf.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_nl-nl_e4bd05b9da4e76c3.manifest    amd64_msmouse.inf.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_nl-nl_e4bd05b9da4e76c3    
(fix)    CSI Manifest Missing    CSI File Replaced    File: amd64_msmouse.inf.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_nl-nl_e4bd05b9da4e76c3.manifest From: C:\Windows\CheckSur\v1.0\windows6.0-6001-client.cab
(f)    CSI Manifest Missing    0x00000002    amd64_msmouse.inf.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_zh-cn_8b9baa5e51a2c9b8.manifest    amd64_msmouse.inf.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_zh-cn_8b9baa5e51a2c9b8    
(fix)    CSI Manifest Missing    CSI File Replaced    File: amd64_msmouse.inf.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_zh-cn_8b9baa5e51a2c9b8.manifest From: C:\Windows\CheckSur\v1.0\windows6.0-6001-client.cab
(f)    CSI Manifest Missing    0x00000002    amd64_microsoft-windows-s..stack-msg.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_pl-pl_bbcf39e3bcac902a.manifest    amd64_microsoft-windows-s..stack-msg.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_pl-pl_bbcf39e3bcac902a    
(fix)    CSI Manifest Missing    CSI File Replaced    File: amd64_microsoft-windows-s..stack-msg.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_pl-pl_bbcf39e3bcac902a.manifest From: C:\Windows\CheckSur\v1.0\windows6.0-6001-client.cab
(f)    CSI Manifest Missing    0x00000002    amd64_microsoft-windows-s..stack-msg.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_ro-ro_033fba2ba10c5f46.manifest    amd64_microsoft-windows-s..stack-msg.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_ro-ro_033fba2ba10c5f46    
(fix)    CSI Manifest Missing    CSI File Replaced    File: amd64_microsoft-windows-s..stack-msg.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_ro-ro_033fba2ba10c5f46.manifest From: C:\Windows\CheckSur\v1.0\windows6.0-6001-client.cab
(f)    CSI Manifest Missing    0x00000002    amd64_microsoft-windows-s..stack-msg.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_he-il_a329688827ea2f64.manifest    amd64_microsoft-windows-s..stack-msg.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_he-il_a329688827ea2f64    
(fix)    CSI Manifest Missing    CSI File Replaced    File: amd64_microsoft-windows-s..stack-msg.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_he-il_a329688827ea2f64.manifest From: C:\Windows\CheckSur\v1.0\windows6.0-6001-client.cab
(f)    CSI Manifest Missing    0x00000002    x86_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_hu-hu_52db10066ac6d6b7.manifest    x86_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_hu-hu_52db10066ac6d6b7    
(fix)    CSI Manifest Missing    CSI File Replaced    File: x86_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_hu-hu_52db10066ac6d6b7.manifest From: C:\Windows\CheckSur\v1.0\windows6.0-6001-client.cab
(f)    CSI Manifest Missing    0x00000002    amd64_msmouse.inf.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_sv-se_10cd1684997480be.manifest    amd64_msmouse.inf.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_sv-se_10cd1684997480be    
(fix)    CSI Manifest Missing    CSI File Replaced    File: amd64_msmouse.inf.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_sv-se_10cd1684997480be.manifest From: C:\Windows\CheckSur\v1.0\windows6.0-6001-client.cab
(f)    CSI Manifest Missing    0x00000002    amd64_usbport.inf.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_he-il_2f54c93b54a84071.manifest    amd64_usbport.inf.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_he-il_2f54c93b54a84071    
(fix)    CSI Manifest Missing    CSI File Replaced    File: amd64_usbport.inf.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_he-il_2f54c93b54a84071.manifest From: C:\Windows\CheckSur\v1.0\windows6.0-6001-client.cab
(f)    CSI Manifest Missing    0x00000002    amd64_keyboard.inf.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_ru-ru_d26f744a91cc698d.manifest    amd64_keyboard.inf.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_ru-ru_d26f744a91cc698d    
(fix)    CSI Manifest Missing    CSI File Replaced    File: amd64_keyboard.inf.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_ru-ru_d26f744a91cc698d.manifest From: C:\Windows\CheckSur\v1.0\windows6.0-6001-client.cab
(f)    CSI Manifest Missing    0x00000002    amd64_usbport.inf.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_pl-pl_47966f01d0302c4d.manifest    amd64_usbport.inf.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_pl-pl_47966f01d0302c4d    
(fix)    CSI Manifest Missing    CSI File Replaced    File: amd64_usbport.inf.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_pl-pl_47966f01d0302c4d.manifest From: C:\Windows\CheckSur\v1.0\windows6.0-6001-client.cab
(f)    CSI Manifest Missing    0x00000002    amd64_keyboard.inf.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_it-it_15f925c00af25b6b.manifest    amd64_keyboard.inf.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_it-it_15f925c00af25b6b    
(fix)    CSI Manifest Missing    CSI File Replaced    File: amd64_keyboard.inf.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_it-it_15f925c00af25b6b.manifest From: C:\Windows\CheckSur\v1.0\windows6.0-6001-client.cab
(f)    CSI Manifest Missing    0x00000002    amd64_microsoft-windows-s..stack-msg.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_tr-tr_4b1466089ea6a34c.manifest    amd64_microsoft-windows-s..stack-msg.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_tr-tr_4b1466089ea6a34c    
(fix)    CSI Manifest Missing    CSI File Replaced    File: amd64_microsoft-windows-s..stack-msg.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_tr-tr_4b1466089ea6a34c.manifest From: C:\Windows\CheckSur\v1.0\windows6.0-6001-client.cab
(f)    CSI Manifest Missing    0x00000002    amd64_keyboard.inf.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_pl-pl_88327ce195b762b7.manifest    amd64_keyboard.inf.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_pl-pl_88327ce195b762b7    
(fix)    CSI Manifest Missing    CSI File Replaced    File: amd64_keyboard.inf.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_pl-pl_88327ce195b762b7.manifest From: C:\Windows\CheckSur\v1.0\windows6.0-6001-client.cab
(f)    CSI Manifest Missing    0x00000002    amd64_microsoft-windows-b..os-loader.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_nl-nl_89e60adc283a96ce.manifest    amd64_microsoft-windows-b..os-loader.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_nl-nl_89e60adc283a96ce    
(fix)    CSI Manifest Missing    CSI File Replaced    File: amd64_microsoft-windows-b..os-loader.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_nl-nl_89e60adc283a96ce.manifest From: C:\Windows\CheckSur\v1.0\windows6.0-6001-client.cab
(f)    CSI Manifest Missing    0x00000002    amd64_msmouse.inf.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_ko-kr_fe4f64dc1a37b61c.manifest    amd64_msmouse.inf.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_ko-kr_fe4f64dc1a37b61c    
(fix)    CSI Manifest Missing    CSI File Replaced    File: amd64_msmouse.inf.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_ko-kr_fe4f64dc1a37b61c.manifest From: C:\Windows\CheckSur\v1.0\windows6.0-6001-client.cab
(f)    CSI Manifest Missing    0x00000002    amd64_usbport.inf.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_es-es_48198005622cb437.manifest    amd64_usbport.inf.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_es-es_48198005622cb437    
(fix)    CSI Manifest Missing    CSI File Replaced    File: amd64_usbport.inf.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_es-es_48198005622cb437.manifest From: C:\Windows\CheckSur\v1.0\windows6.0-6001-client.cab
(f)    CSI Manifest Missing    0x00000002    amd64_msmouse.inf.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_it-it_b8c0091a34abdd2b.manifest    amd64_msmouse.inf.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_it-it_b8c0091a34abdd2b    
(fix)    CSI Manifest Missing    CSI File Replaced    File: amd64_msmouse.inf.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_it-it_b8c0091a34abdd2b.manifest From: C:\Windows\CheckSur\v1.0\windows6.0-6001-client.cab
(f)    CSI Manifest Missing    0x00000002    amd64_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_ko-kr_96dc51b5e247c256.manifest    amd64_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_ko-kr_96dc51b5e247c256    
(fix)    CSI Manifest Missing    CSI File Replaced    File: amd64_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_ko-kr_96dc51b5e247c256.manifest From: C:\Windows\CheckSur\v1.0\windows6.0-6001-client.cab
(f)    CSI Manifest Missing    0x00000002    amd64_microsoft-windows-b..os-loader.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_ja-jp_ffaa61b45c789a27.manifest    amd64_microsoft-windows-b..os-loader.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_ja-jp_ffaa61b45c789a27    
(fix)    CSI Manifest Missing    CSI File Replaced    File: amd64_microsoft-windows-b..os-loader.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_ja-jp_ffaa61b45c789a27.manifest From: C:\Windows\CheckSur\v1.0\windows6.0-6001-client.cab
(f)    CSI Manifest Missing    0x00000002    amd64_keyboard.inf.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_pt-br_8aea931aad7b6b85.manifest    amd64_keyboard.inf.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_pt-br_8aea931aad7b6b85    
(fix)    CSI Manifest Missing    CSI File Replaced    File: amd64_keyboard.inf.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_pt-br_8aea931aad7b6b85.manifest From: C:\Windows\CheckSur\v1.0\windows6.0-6001-client.cab
```


----------



## ajcc323 (Dec 31, 2010)

*Re: BSOD problems.*

Second part.


```
(f)    CSI Manifest Missing    0x00000002    amd64_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_pt-br_c6a28ee3b87f6e69.manifest    amd64_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_pt-br_c6a28ee3b87f6e69    
(fix)    CSI Manifest Missing    CSI File Replaced    File: amd64_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_pt-br_c6a28ee3b87f6e69.manifest From: C:\Windows\CheckSur\v1.0\windows6.0-6001-client.cab
(f)    CSI Manifest Missing    0x00000002    amd64_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_ru-ru_0e2770139cd06c71.manifest    amd64_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_ru-ru_0e2770139cd06c71    
(fix)    CSI Manifest Missing    CSI File Replaced    File: amd64_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_ru-ru_0e2770139cd06c71.manifest From: C:\Windows\CheckSur\v1.0\windows6.0-6001-client.cab
(f)    CSI Manifest Missing    0x00000002    amd64_msmouse.inf.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_ru-ru_753657a4bb85eb4d.manifest    amd64_msmouse.inf.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_ru-ru_753657a4bb85eb4d    
(fix)    CSI Manifest Missing    CSI File Replaced    File: amd64_msmouse.inf.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_ru-ru_753657a4bb85eb4d.manifest From: C:\Windows\CheckSur\v1.0\windows6.0-6001-client.cab
(f)    CSI Manifest Missing    0x00000002    amd64_usbport.inf.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_ja-jp_778296ed388636dc.manifest    amd64_usbport.inf.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_ja-jp_778296ed388636dc    
(fix)    CSI Manifest Missing    CSI File Replaced    File: amd64_usbport.inf.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_ja-jp_778296ed388636dc.manifest From: C:\Windows\CheckSur\v1.0\windows6.0-6001-client.cab
(f)    CSI Manifest Missing    0x00000002    x86_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_sr-..-cs_ef5b4bf23a44eea6.manifest    x86_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_sr-..-cs_ef5b4bf23a44eea6    
(fix)    CSI Manifest Missing    CSI File Replaced    File: x86_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_sr-..-cs_ef5b4bf23a44eea6.manifest From: C:\Windows\CheckSur\v1.0\windows6.0-6001-client.cab
(f)    CSI Manifest Missing    0x00000002    amd64_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_sr-..-cs_4b79e775f2a25fdc.manifest    amd64_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_sr-..-cs_4b79e775f2a25fdc    
(fix)    CSI Manifest Missing    CSI File Replaced    File: amd64_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_sr-..-cs_4b79e775f2a25fdc.manifest From: C:\Windows\CheckSur\v1.0\windows6.0-6001-client.cab
(f)    CSI Manifest Missing    0x00000002    amd64_keyboard.inf.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_zh-cn_e8709b6f0eaed30e.manifest    amd64_keyboard.inf.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_zh-cn_e8709b6f0eaed30e    
(fix)    CSI Manifest Missing    CSI File Replaced    File: amd64_keyboard.inf.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_zh-cn_e8709b6f0eaed30e.manifest From: C:\Windows\CheckSur\v1.0\windows6.0-6001-client.cab
(f)    CSI Manifest Missing    0x00000002    amd64_microsoft-windows-s..stack-msg.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_tr-tr_4ab03a73856c2e62.manifest    amd64_microsoft-windows-s..stack-msg.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_tr-tr_4ab03a73856c2e62    
(fix)    CSI Manifest Missing    CSI File Replaced    File: amd64_microsoft-windows-s..stack-msg.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_tr-tr_4ab03a73856c2e62.manifest From: C:\Windows\CheckSur\v1.0\windows6.0-6001-client.cab
(f)    CSI Manifest Missing    0x00000002    amd64_msmouse.inf.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_it-it_b85bdd851b716841.manifest    amd64_msmouse.inf.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_it-it_b85bdd851b716841    
(fix)    CSI Manifest Missing    CSI File Replaced    File: amd64_msmouse.inf.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_it-it_b85bdd851b716841.manifest From: C:\Windows\CheckSur\v1.0\windows6.0-6001-client.cab
(f)    CSI Manifest Missing    0x00000002    amd64_keyboard.inf.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_he-il_6ff0d71b1a2f76db.manifest    amd64_keyboard.inf.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_he-il_6ff0d71b1a2f76db    
(fix)    CSI Manifest Missing    CSI File Replaced    File: amd64_keyboard.inf.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_he-il_6ff0d71b1a2f76db.manifest From: C:\Windows\CheckSur\v1.0\windows6.0-6001-client.cab
(f)    CSI Manifest Missing    0x00000002    amd64_usbport.inf.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_it-it_d55d17e0456b2501.manifest    amd64_usbport.inf.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_it-it_d55d17e0456b2501    
(fix)    CSI Manifest Missing    CSI File Replaced    File: amd64_usbport.inf.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_it-it_d55d17e0456b2501.manifest From: C:\Windows\CheckSur\v1.0\windows6.0-6001-client.cab
(f)    CSI Manifest Missing    0x00000002    amd64_microsoft-windows-s..stack-msg.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_sv-se_a2071bc1afeaa15b.manifest    amd64_microsoft-windows-s..stack-msg.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_sv-se_a2071bc1afeaa15b    
(fix)    CSI Manifest Missing    CSI File Replaced    File: amd64_microsoft-windows-s..stack-msg.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_sv-se_a2071bc1afeaa15b.manifest From: C:\Windows\CheckSur\v1.0\windows6.0-6001-client.cab
(f)    CSI Manifest Missing    0x00000002    amd64_usbport.inf.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_ko-kr_1a88480d11bc8908.manifest    amd64_usbport.inf.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_ko-kr_1a88480d11bc8908    
(fix)    CSI Manifest Missing    CSI File Replaced    File: amd64_usbport.inf.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_ko-kr_1a88480d11bc8908.manifest From: C:\Windows\CheckSur\v1.0\windows6.0-6001-client.cab
(f)    CSI Manifest Missing    0x00000002    x86_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_ru-ru_b208d48fe472fb3b.manifest    x86_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_ru-ru_b208d48fe472fb3b    
(fix)    CSI Manifest Missing    CSI File Replaced    File: x86_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_ru-ru_b208d48fe472fb3b.manifest From: C:\Windows\CheckSur\v1.0\windows6.0-6001-client.cab
(f)    CSI Manifest Missing    0x00000002    amd64_usbport.inf.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_es-es_487dab9a7b672921.manifest    amd64_usbport.inf.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_es-es_487dab9a7b672921    
(fix)    CSI Manifest Missing    CSI File Replaced    File: amd64_usbport.inf.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_es-es_487dab9a7b672921.manifest From: C:\Windows\CheckSur\v1.0\windows6.0-6001-client.cab
(f)    CSI Manifest Missing    0x00000002    amd64_msmouse.inf.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_zh-tw_8f33bc1f35d9313e.manifest    amd64_msmouse.inf.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_zh-tw_8f33bc1f35d9313e    
(fix)    CSI Manifest Missing    CSI File Replaced    File: amd64_msmouse.inf.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_zh-tw_8f33bc1f35d9313e.manifest From: C:\Windows\CheckSur\v1.0\windows6.0-6001-client.cab
(f)    CSI Manifest Missing    0x00000002    amd64_keyboard.inf.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_fi-fi_2834be27360851b5.manifest    amd64_keyboard.inf.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_fi-fi_2834be27360851b5    
(fix)    CSI Manifest Missing    CSI File Replaced    File: amd64_keyboard.inf.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_fi-fi_2834be27360851b5.manifest From: C:\Windows\CheckSur\v1.0\windows6.0-6001-client.cab
(f)    CSI Manifest Missing    0x00000002    amd64_usbport.inf.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_pl-pl_47fa9a96e96aa137.manifest    amd64_usbport.inf.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_pl-pl_47fa9a96e96aa137    
(fix)    CSI Manifest Missing    CSI File Replaced    File: amd64_usbport.inf.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_pl-pl_47fa9a96e96aa137.manifest From: C:\Windows\CheckSur\v1.0\windows6.0-6001-client.cab
(f)    CSI Manifest Missing    0x00000002    amd64_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_de-de_1c1582665ced6505.manifest    amd64_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_de-de_1c1582665ced6505    
(fix)    CSI Manifest Missing    CSI File Replaced    File: amd64_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_de-de_1c1582665ced6505.manifest From: C:\Windows\CheckSur\v1.0\windows6.0-6001-client.cab
(f)    CSI Manifest Missing    0x00000002    x86_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_de-de_bff6e6e2a48ff3cf.manifest    x86_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_de-de_bff6e6e2a48ff3cf    
(fix)    CSI Manifest Missing    CSI File Replaced    File: x86_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_de-de_bff6e6e2a48ff3cf.manifest From: C:\Windows\CheckSur\v1.0\windows6.0-6001-client.cab
(f)    CSI Manifest Missing    0x00000002    amd64_keyboard.inf.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_ja-jp_b7ba7937e4d2f85c.manifest    amd64_keyboard.inf.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_ja-jp_b7ba7937e4d2f85c    
(fix)    CSI Manifest Missing    CSI File Replaced    File: amd64_keyboard.inf.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_ja-jp_b7ba7937e4d2f85c.manifest From: C:\Windows\CheckSur\v1.0\windows6.0-6001-client.cab
(f)    CSI Manifest Missing    0x00000002    x86_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_zh-cn_c809fbb4615564bc.manifest    x86_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_zh-cn_c809fbb4615564bc    
(fix)    CSI Manifest Missing    CSI File Replaced    File: x86_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_zh-cn_c809fbb4615564bc.manifest From: C:\Windows\CheckSur\v1.0\windows6.0-6001-client.cab
(f)    CSI Manifest Missing    0x00000002    amd64_microsoft-windows-s..stack-msg.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_da-dk_166a82ce5dcdc610.manifest    amd64_microsoft-windows-s..stack-msg.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_da-dk_166a82ce5dcdc610    
(fix)    CSI Manifest Missing    CSI File Replaced    File: amd64_microsoft-windows-s..stack-msg.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_da-dk_166a82ce5dcdc610.manifest From: C:\Windows\CheckSur\v1.0\windows6.0-6001-client.cab
(f)    CSI Manifest Missing    0x00000002    amd64_microsoft-windows-s..stack-msg.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_ja-jp_eb57363a0bc825cf.manifest    amd64_microsoft-windows-s..stack-msg.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_ja-jp_eb57363a0bc825cf    
(fix)    CSI Manifest Missing    CSI File Replaced    File: amd64_microsoft-windows-s..stack-msg.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_ja-jp_eb57363a0bc825cf.manifest From: C:\Windows\CheckSur\v1.0\windows6.0-6001-client.cab
(f)    CSI Manifest Missing    0x00000002    amd64_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_hu-hu_aef9ab8a232447ed.manifest    amd64_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_hu-hu_aef9ab8a232447ed    
(fix)    CSI Manifest Missing    CSI File Replaced    File: amd64_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_hu-hu_aef9ab8a232447ed.manifest From: C:\Windows\CheckSur\v1.0\windows6.0-6001-client.cab
(f)    CSI Manifest Missing    0x00000002    amd64_microsoft-windows-s..stack-msg.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_el-gr_bc90713267f3f822.manifest    amd64_microsoft-windows-s..stack-msg.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_el-gr_bc90713267f3f822    
(fix)    CSI Manifest Missing    CSI File Replaced    File: amd64_microsoft-windows-s..stack-msg.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_el-gr_bc90713267f3f822.manifest From: C:\Windows\CheckSur\v1.0\windows6.0-6001-client.cab
(f)    CSI Manifest Missing    0x00000002    amd64_keyboard.inf.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_nb-no_43b6d721af68eb2e.manifest    amd64_keyboard.inf.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_nb-no_43b6d721af68eb2e    
(fix)    CSI Manifest Missing    CSI File Replaced    File: amd64_keyboard.inf.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_nb-no_43b6d721af68eb2e.manifest From: C:\Windows\CheckSur\v1.0\windows6.0-6001-client.cab
(f)    CSI Manifest Missing    0x00000002    amd64_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_lt-lt_3aa77db6d46f8df3.manifest    amd64_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_lt-lt_3aa77db6d46f8df3    
(fix)    CSI Manifest Missing    CSI File Replaced    File: amd64_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_lt-lt_3aa77db6d46f8df3.manifest From: C:\Windows\CheckSur\v1.0\windows6.0-6001-client.cab
(f)    CSI Manifest Missing    0x00000002    amd64_microsoft-windows-b..os-loader.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_fr-fr_73c117f5ab6617b8.manifest    amd64_microsoft-windows-b..os-loader.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_fr-fr_73c117f5ab6617b8    
(fix)    CSI Manifest Missing    CSI File Replaced    File: amd64_microsoft-windows-b..os-loader.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_fr-fr_73c117f5ab6617b8.manifest From: C:\Windows\CheckSur\v1.0\windows6.0-6001-client.cab
(f)    CSI Manifest Missing    0x00000002    x86_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_nl-nl_21f3ae3a1c75fb9b.manifest    x86_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_nl-nl_21f3ae3a1c75fb9b    
(fix)    CSI Manifest Missing    CSI File Replaced    File: x86_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_nl-nl_21f3ae3a1c75fb9b.manifest From: C:\Windows\CheckSur\v1.0\windows6.0-6001-client.cab
(f)    CSI Manifest Missing    0x00000002    amd64_microsoft-windows-s..stack-msg.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_hu-hu_a6de6cc33f15727c.manifest    amd64_microsoft-windows-s..stack-msg.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_hu-hu_a6de6cc33f15727c    
(fix)    CSI Manifest Missing    CSI File Replaced    File: amd64_microsoft-windows-s..stack-msg.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_hu-hu_a6de6cc33f15727c.manifest From: C:\Windows\CheckSur\v1.0\windows6.0-6001-client.cab
(f)    CSI Manifest Missing    0x00000002    amd64_keyboard.inf.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_pl-pl_8896a876aef1d7a1.manifest    amd64_keyboard.inf.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_pl-pl_8896a876aef1d7a1    
(fix)    CSI Manifest Missing    CSI File Replaced    File: amd64_keyboard.inf.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_pl-pl_8896a876aef1d7a1.manifest From: C:\Windows\CheckSur\v1.0\windows6.0-6001-client.cab
(f)    CSI Manifest Missing    0x00000002    amd64_msmouse.inf.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_de-de_832469f77ba2e3e1.manifest    amd64_msmouse.inf.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_de-de_832469f77ba2e3e1    
(fix)    CSI Manifest Missing    CSI File Replaced    File: amd64_msmouse.inf.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_de-de_832469f77ba2e3e1.manifest From: C:\Windows\CheckSur\v1.0\windows6.0-6001-client.cab
(f)    CSI Manifest Missing    0x00000002    amd64_keyboard.inf.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_sv-se_6e6a5ebf88f573e8.manifest    amd64_keyboard.inf.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_sv-se_6e6a5ebf88f573e8    
(fix)    CSI Manifest Missing    CSI File Replaced    File: amd64_keyboard.inf.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_sv-se_6e6a5ebf88f573e8.manifest From: C:\Windows\CheckSur\v1.0\windows6.0-6001-client.cab
(f)    CSI Manifest Missing    0x00000002    amd64_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_nb-no_7f6ed2eaba6cee12.manifest    amd64_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_nb-no_7f6ed2eaba6cee12    
(fix)    CSI Manifest Missing    CSI File Replaced    File: amd64_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_nb-no_7f6ed2eaba6cee12.manifest From: C:\Windows\CheckSur\v1.0\windows6.0-6001-client.cab
(f)    CSI Manifest Missing    0x00000002    amd64_usbport.inf.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_el-gr_4857a6507b779445.manifest    amd64_usbport.inf.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_el-gr_4857a6507b779445    
(fix)    CSI Manifest Missing    CSI File Replaced    File: amd64_usbport.inf.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_el-gr_4857a6507b779445.manifest From: C:\Windows\CheckSur\v1.0\windows6.0-6001-client.cab
(f)    CSI Manifest Missing    0x00000002    amd64_microsoft-windows-s..stack-msg.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_sl-si_a43957b1ae759c0d.manifest    amd64_microsoft-windows-s..stack-msg.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_sl-si_a43957b1ae759c0d    
(fix)    CSI Manifest Missing    CSI File Replaced    File: amd64_microsoft-windows-s..stack-msg.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_sl-si_a43957b1ae759c0d.manifest From: C:\Windows\CheckSur\v1.0\windows6.0-6001-client.cab
(f)    CSI Manifest Missing    0x00000002    amd64_usbport.inf.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_nl-nl_015a147feb0dbe99.manifest    amd64_usbport.inf.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_nl-nl_015a147feb0dbe99    
(fix)    CSI Manifest Missing    CSI File Replaced    File: amd64_usbport.inf.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_nl-nl_015a147feb0dbe99.manifest From: C:\Windows\CheckSur\v1.0\windows6.0-6001-client.cab
(f)    CSI Manifest Missing    0x00000002    amd64_microsoft-windows-s..stack-msg.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_lt-lt_328c3eeff060b882.manifest    amd64_microsoft-windows-s..stack-msg.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_lt-lt_328c3eeff060b882    
(fix)    CSI Manifest Missing    CSI File Replaced    File: amd64_microsoft-windows-s..stack-msg.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_lt-lt_328c3eeff060b882.manifest From: C:\Windows\CheckSur\v1.0\windows6.0-6001-client.cab
(f)    CSI Manifest Missing    0x00000002    amd64_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_et-ee_be9180d34ff83efe.manifest    amd64_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_et-ee_be9180d34ff83efe    
(fix)    CSI Manifest Missing    CSI File Replaced    File: amd64_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_et-ee_be9180d34ff83efe.manifest From: C:\Windows\CheckSur\v1.0\windows6.0-6001-client.cab
(f)    CSI Manifest Missing    0x00000002    amd64_msmouse.inf.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_he-il_12538ee02aae83b1.manifest    amd64_msmouse.inf.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_he-il_12538ee02aae83b1    
(fix)    CSI Manifest Missing    CSI File Replaced    File: amd64_msmouse.inf.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_he-il_12538ee02aae83b1.manifest From: C:\Windows\CheckSur\v1.0\windows6.0-6001-client.cab
(f)    CSI Manifest Missing    0x00000002    amd64_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_sv-se_a9be2ef37abf01e2.manifest    amd64_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_sv-se_a9be2ef37abf01e2    
(fix)    CSI Manifest Missing    CSI File Replaced    File: amd64_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_sv-se_a9be2ef37abf01e2.manifest From: C:\Windows\CheckSur\v1.0\windows6.0-6001-client.cab
(f)    CSI Manifest Missing    0x00000002    amd64_msmouse.inf.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_tr-tr_b9da60cb883082af.manifest    amd64_msmouse.inf.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_tr-tr_b9da60cb883082af    
(fix)    CSI Manifest Missing    CSI File Replaced    File: amd64_msmouse.inf.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_tr-tr_b9da60cb883082af.manifest From: C:\Windows\CheckSur\v1.0\windows6.0-6001-client.cab
(f)    CSI Manifest Missing    0x00000002    amd64_msmouse.inf.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_el-gr_2b566bf5517dd785.manifest    amd64_msmouse.inf.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_el-gr_2b566bf5517dd785    
(fix)    CSI Manifest Missing    CSI File Replaced    File: amd64_msmouse.inf.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_el-gr_2b566bf5517dd785.manifest From: C:\Windows\CheckSur\v1.0\windows6.0-6001-client.cab
(f)    CSI Manifest Missing    0x00000002    amd64_msmouse.inf.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_pl-pl_2b5d8bd0d8ab5961.manifest    amd64_msmouse.inf.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_pl-pl_2b5d8bd0d8ab5961    
(fix)    CSI Manifest Missing    CSI File Replaced    File: amd64_msmouse.inf.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_pl-pl_2b5d8bd0d8ab5961.manifest From: C:\Windows\CheckSur\v1.0\windows6.0-6001-client.cab
(f)    CSI Manifest Missing    0x00000002    amd64_microsoft-windows-setupapi_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_none_8f9ae4bd9aa71393.manifest    amd64_microsoft-windows-setupapi_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_none_8f9ae4bd9aa71393    
(fix)    CSI Manifest Missing    CSI File Replaced    File: amd64_microsoft-windows-setupapi_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_none_8f9ae4bd9aa71393.manifest From: C:\Windows\CheckSur\v1.0\windows6.0-6001-client.cab
(f)    CSI Manifest Missing    0x00000002    x86_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_pt-br_6a1fc7cae6e78849.manifest    x86_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_pt-br_6a1fc7cae6e78849    
(fix)    CSI Manifest Missing    CSI File Replaced    File: x86_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_pt-br_6a1fc7cae6e78849.manifest From: C:\Windows\CheckSur\v1.0\windows6.0-6001-client.cab
(f)    CSI Manifest Missing    0x00000002    x86_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_pt-pt_6b65c2cbff916d0f.manifest    x86_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_pt-pt_6b65c2cbff916d0f    
(fix)    CSI Manifest Missing    CSI File Replaced    File: x86_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_pt-pt_6b65c2cbff916d0f.manifest From: C:\Windows\CheckSur\v1.0\windows6.0-6001-client.cab
(f)    CSI Manifest Missing    0x00000002    amd64_msmouse.inf.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_nb-no_e6e1e610f25ce1d8.manifest    amd64_msmouse.inf.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_nb-no_e6e1e610f25ce1d8    
(fix)    CSI Manifest Missing    CSI File Replaced    File: amd64_msmouse.inf.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_nb-no_e6e1e610f25ce1d8.manifest From: C:\Windows\CheckSur\v1.0\windows6.0-6001-client.cab
(f)    CSI Manifest Missing    0x00000002    amd64_msmouse.inf.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_fi-fi_cafba1815fc1d375.manifest    amd64_msmouse.inf.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_fi-fi_cafba1815fc1d375    
(fix)    CSI Manifest Missing    CSI File Replaced    File: amd64_msmouse.inf.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_fi-fi_cafba1815fc1d375.manifest From: C:\Windows\CheckSur\v1.0\windows6.0-6001-client.cab
(f)    CSI Manifest Missing    0x00000002    amd64_microsoft-windows-s..stack-msg.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_bg-bg_ce8b57a1933a62d0.manifest    amd64_microsoft-windows-s..stack-msg.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_bg-bg_ce8b57a1933a62d0    
(fix)    CSI Manifest Missing    CSI File Replaced    File: amd64_microsoft-windows-s..stack-msg.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_bg-bg_ce8b57a1933a62d0.manifest From: C:\Windows\CheckSur\v1.0\windows6.0-6001-client.cab
(f)    CSI Manifest Missing    0x00000002    x86_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_lv-lv_dfba7c4c34cad297.manifest    x86_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_lv-lv_dfba7c4c34cad297    
(fix)    CSI Manifest Missing    CSI File Replaced    File: x86_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_lv-lv_dfba7c4c34cad297.manifest From: C:\Windows\CheckSur\v1.0\windows6.0-6001-client.cab
(f)    CSI Manifest Missing    0x00000002    amd64_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_lv-lv_3bd917cfed2843cd.manifest    amd64_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_lv-lv_3bd917cfed2843cd    
(fix)    CSI Manifest Missing    CSI File Replaced    File: amd64_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_lv-lv_3bd917cfed2843cd.manifest From: C:\Windows\CheckSur\v1.0\windows6.0-6001-client.cab
(f)    CSI Manifest Missing    0x00000002    x86_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_it-it_f52e5a70445e782f.manifest    x86_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_it-it_f52e5a70445e782f    
(fix)    CSI Manifest Missing    CSI File Replaced    File: x86_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_it-it_f52e5a70445e782f.manifest From: C:\Windows\CheckSur\v1.0\windows6.0-6001-client.cab
(f)    CSI Manifest Missing    0x00000002    amd64_microsoft-windows-b..os-loader.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_de-de_284d6f19c98f03ec.manifest    amd64_microsoft-windows-b..os-loader.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_de-de_284d6f19c98f03ec    
(fix)    CSI Manifest Missing    CSI File Replaced    File: amd64_microsoft-windows-b..os-loader.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_de-de_284d6f19c98f03ec.manifest From: C:\Windows\CheckSur\v1.0\windows6.0-6001-client.cab
(f)    CSI Manifest Missing    0x00000002    x86_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_tr-tr_f6acddb6b11d929d.manifest    x86_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_tr-tr_f6acddb6b11d929d    
(fix)    CSI Manifest Missing    CSI File Replaced    File: x86_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_tr-tr_f6acddb6b11d929d.manifest From: C:\Windows\CheckSur\v1.0\windows6.0-6001-client.cab
(f)    CSI Manifest Missing    0x00000002    amd64_msmouse.inf.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_pt-br_2d4d4adfbdfa785b.manifest    amd64_msmouse.inf.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_pt-br_2d4d4adfbdfa785b    
(fix)    CSI Manifest Missing    CSI File Replaced    File: amd64_msmouse.inf.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_pt-br_2d4d4adfbdfa785b.manifest From: C:\Windows\CheckSur\v1.0\windows6.0-6001-client.cab
(f)    CSI Manifest Missing    0x00000002    amd64_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_lv-lv_3b74ec3ad3edcee3.manifest    amd64_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_lv-lv_3b74ec3ad3edcee3    
(fix)    CSI Manifest Missing    CSI File Replaced    File: amd64_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_lv-lv_3b74ec3ad3edcee3.manifest From: C:\Windows\CheckSur\v1.0\windows6.0-6001-client.cab
(f)    CSI Manifest Missing    0x00000002    amd64_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_fi-fi_63888e5b27d1dfaf.manifest    amd64_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_fi-fi_63888e5b27d1dfaf    
(fix)    CSI Manifest Missing    CSI File Replaced    File: amd64_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_fi-fi_63888e5b27d1dfaf.manifest From: C:\Windows\CheckSur\v1.0\windows6.0-6001-client.cab
(f)    CSI Manifest Missing    0x00000002    x86_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_fi-fi_0769f2d76f746e79.manifest    x86_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_fi-fi_0769f2d76f746e79    
(fix)    CSI Manifest Missing    CSI File Replaced    File: x86_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_fi-fi_0769f2d76f746e79.manifest From: C:\Windows\CheckSur\v1.0\windows6.0-6001-client.cab
(f)    CSI Manifest Missing    0x00000002    amd64_microsoft-windows-s..stack-msg.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_pt-pt_bf04f3f3baa593ea.manifest    amd64_microsoft-windows-s..stack-msg.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_pt-pt_bf04f3f3baa593ea    
(fix)    CSI Manifest Missing    CSI File Replaced    File: amd64_microsoft-windows-s..stack-msg.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_pt-pt_bf04f3f3baa593ea.manifest From: C:\Windows\CheckSur\v1.0\windows6.0-6001-client.cab
(f)    CSI Manifest Missing    0x00000002    amd64_microsoft-windows-b..vironment-os-loader_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_none_b56819aa27d5a49c.manifest    amd64_microsoft-windows-b..vironment-os-loader_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_none_b56819aa27d5a49c    
(fix)    CSI Manifest Missing    CSI File Replaced    File: amd64_microsoft-windows-b..vironment-os-loader_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_none_b56819aa27d5a49c.manifest From: C:\Windows\CheckSur\v1.0\windows6.0-6001-client.cab
(f)    CSI Manifest Missing    0x00000002    x86_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_nb-no_23503767020f7cdc.manifest    x86_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_nb-no_23503767020f7cdc    
(fix)    CSI Manifest Missing    CSI File Replaced    File: x86_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_nb-no_23503767020f7cdc.manifest From: C:\Windows\CheckSur\v1.0\windows6.0-6001-client.cab
(f)    CSI Manifest Missing    0x00000002    amd64_usbport.inf.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_nb-no_031ac941e9e1b4c4.manifest    amd64_usbport.inf.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_nb-no_031ac941e9e1b4c4    
(fix)    CSI Manifest Missing    CSI File Replaced    File: amd64_usbport.inf.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_nb-no_031ac941e9e1b4c4.manifest From: C:\Windows\CheckSur\v1.0\windows6.0-6001-client.cab
(f)    CSI Manifest Missing    0x00000002    amd64_microsoft-windows-s..stack-msg.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_ro-ro_03a3e5c0ba46d430.manifest    amd64_microsoft-windows-s..stack-msg.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_ro-ro_03a3e5c0ba46d430    
(fix)    CSI Manifest Missing    CSI File Replaced    File: amd64_microsoft-windows-s..stack-msg.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_ro-ro_03a3e5c0ba46d430.manifest From: C:\Windows\CheckSur\v1.0\windows6.0-6001-client.cab
(f)    CSI Manifest Missing    0x00000002    amd64_usbport.inf.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_zh-tw_abd0cae546987914.manifest    amd64_usbport.inf.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_zh-tw_abd0cae546987914    
(fix)    CSI Manifest Missing    CSI File Replaced    File: amd64_usbport.inf.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_zh-tw_abd0cae546987914.manifest From: C:\Windows\CheckSur\v1.0\windows6.0-6001-client.cab
(f)    CSI Manifest Missing    0x00000002    amd64_microsoft-windows-s..stack-msg.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_zh-tw_200995c73314dcf1.manifest    amd64_microsoft-windows-s..stack-msg.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_zh-tw_200995c73314dcf1    
(fix)    CSI Manifest Missing    CSI File Replaced    File: amd64_microsoft-windows-s..stack-msg.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_zh-tw_200995c73314dcf1.manifest From: C:\Windows\CheckSur\v1.0\windows6.0-6001-client.cab
(f)    CSI Manifest Missing    0x00000002    amd64_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_ro-ro_0bbf24879e55a9a1.manifest    amd64_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_ro-ro_0bbf24879e55a9a1    
(fix)    CSI Manifest Missing    CSI File Replaced    File: amd64_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_ro-ro_0bbf24879e55a9a1.manifest From: C:\Windows\CheckSur\v1.0\windows6.0-6001-client.cab
(f)    CSI Manifest Missing    0x00000002    amd64_keyboard.inf.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_nb-no_441b02b6c8a36018.manifest    amd64_keyboard.inf.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_nb-no_441b02b6c8a36018    
(fix)    CSI Manifest Missing    CSI File Replaced    File: amd64_keyboard.inf.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_nb-no_441b02b6c8a36018.manifest From: C:\Windows\CheckSur\v1.0\windows6.0-6001-client.cab
(f)    CSI Manifest Missing    0x00000002    amd64_usbport.inf.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_fi-fi_e73484b25746a661.manifest    amd64_usbport.inf.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_fi-fi_e73484b25746a661    
(fix)    CSI Manifest Missing    CSI File Replaced    File: amd64_usbport.inf.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_fi-fi_e73484b25746a661.manifest From: C:\Windows\CheckSur\v1.0\windows6.0-6001-client.cab
(f)    CSI Manifest Missing    0x00000002    amd64_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_th-th_4f2c7c3b853e340d.manifest    amd64_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_th-th_4f2c7c3b853e340d    
(fix)    CSI Manifest Missing    CSI File Replaced    File: amd64_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_th-th_4f2c7c3b853e340d.manifest From: C:\Windows\CheckSur\v1.0\windows6.0-6001-client.cab
(f)    CSI Manifest Missing    0x00000002    amd64_usbport.inf.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_fr-fr_eb3521996e393f83.manifest    amd64_usbport.inf.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_fr-fr_eb3521996e393f83    
(fix)    CSI Manifest Missing    CSI File Replaced    File: amd64_usbport.inf.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_fr-fr_eb3521996e393f83.manifest From: C:\Windows\CheckSur\v1.0\windows6.0-6001-client.cab
(f)    CSI Manifest Missing    0x00000002    x86_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_uk-ua_92f0ebf2c1892dd3.manifest    x86_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_uk-ua_92f0ebf2c1892dd3    
(fix)    CSI Manifest Missing    CSI File Replaced    File: x86_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_uk-ua_92f0ebf2c1892dd3.manifest From: C:\Windows\CheckSur\v1.0\windows6.0-6001-client.cab
(f)    CSI Manifest Missing    0x00000002    amd64_microsoft-windows-s..stack-msg.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_pt-br_be87501cd47098f8.manifest    amd64_microsoft-windows-s..stack-msg.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_pt-br_be87501cd47098f8    
(fix)    CSI Manifest Missing    CSI File Replaced    File: amd64_microsoft-windows-s..stack-msg.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_pt-br_be87501cd47098f8.manifest From: C:\Windows\CheckSur\v1.0\windows6.0-6001-client.cab
(f)    CSI Manifest Missing    0x00000002    amd64_usbport.inf.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_fi-fi_e798b04770811b4b.manifest    amd64_usbport.inf.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_fi-fi_e798b04770811b4b    
(fix)    CSI Manifest Missing    CSI File Replaced    File: amd64_usbport.inf.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_fi-fi_e798b04770811b4b.manifest From: C:\Windows\CheckSur\v1.0\windows6.0-6001-client.cab
(f)    CSI Manifest Missing    0x00000002    amd64_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_hr-hr_ad615a2f0aac719b.manifest    amd64_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_hr-hr_ad615a2f0aac719b    
(fix)    CSI Manifest Missing    CSI File Replaced    File: amd64_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_hr-hr_ad615a2f0aac719b.manifest From: C:\Windows\CheckSur\v1.0\windows6.0-6001-client.cab
(f)    CSI Manifest Missing    0x00000002    x86_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_hr-hr_5142beab524f0065.manifest    x86_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_hr-hr_5142beab524f0065    
(fix)    CSI Manifest Missing    CSI File Replaced    File: x86_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_hr-hr_5142beab524f0065.manifest From: C:\Windows\CheckSur\v1.0\windows6.0-6001-client.cab
(f)    CSI Manifest Missing    0x00000002    amd64_usbport.inf.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_zh-tw_ac34f67a5fd2edfe.manifest    amd64_usbport.inf.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_zh-tw_ac34f67a5fd2edfe    
(fix)    CSI Manifest Missing    CSI File Replaced    File: amd64_usbport.inf.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_zh-tw_ac34f67a5fd2edfe.manifest From: C:\Windows\CheckSur\v1.0\windows6.0-6001-client.cab
(f)    CSI Manifest Missing    0x00000002    amd64_microsoft-windows-s..stack-msg.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_lv-lv_3359ad73efdef972.manifest    amd64_microsoft-windows-s..stack-msg.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_lv-lv_3359ad73efdef972    
(fix)    CSI Manifest Missing    CSI File Replaced    File: amd64_microsoft-windows-s..stack-msg.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_lv-lv_3359ad73efdef972.manifest From: C:\Windows\CheckSur\v1.0\windows6.0-6001-client.cab
(f)    CSI Manifest Missing    0x00000002    amd64_usbport.inf.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_pt-br_49ea59a5ceb9c031.manifest    amd64_usbport.inf.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_pt-br_49ea59a5ceb9c031    
(fix)    CSI Manifest Missing    CSI File Replaced    File: amd64_usbport.inf.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_pt-br_49ea59a5ceb9c031.manifest From: C:\Windows\CheckSur\v1.0\windows6.0-6001-client.cab
(f)    CSI Manifest Missing    0x00000002    x86_microsoft-windows-setupapi_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_none_33181da4c90f2d73.manifest    x86_microsoft-windows-setupapi_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_none_33181da4c90f2d73    
(fix)    CSI Manifest Missing    CSI File Replaced    File: x86_microsoft-windows-setupapi_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_none_33181da4c90f2d73.manifest From: C:\Windows\CheckSur\v1.0\windows6.0-6001-client.cab
(f)    CSI Manifest Missing    0x00000002    amd64_microsoft-windows-s..stack-msg.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_ko-kr_8f253e84177361cf.manifest    amd64_microsoft-windows-s..stack-msg.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_ko-kr_8f253e84177361cf    
(fix)    CSI Manifest Missing    CSI File Replaced    File: amd64_microsoft-windows-s..stack-msg.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_ko-kr_8f253e84177361cf.manifest From: C:\Windows\CheckSur\v1.0\windows6.0-6001-client.cab
(f)    CSI Manifest Missing    0x00000002    amd64_microsoft-windows-s..stack-msg.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_lt-lt_32f06a85099b2d6c.manifest    amd64_microsoft-windows-s..stack-msg.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_lt-lt_32f06a85099b2d6c    
(fix)    CSI Manifest Missing    CSI File Replaced    File: amd64_microsoft-windows-s..stack-msg.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_lt-lt_32f06a85099b2d6c.manifest From: C:\Windows\CheckSur\v1.0\windows6.0-6001-client.cab
(f)    CSI Manifest Missing    0x00000002    x86_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_th-th_f30de0b7cce0c2d7.manifest    x86_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_th-th_f30de0b7cce0c2d7    
(fix)    CSI Manifest Missing    CSI File Replaced    File: x86_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_th-th_f30de0b7cce0c2d7.manifest From: C:\Windows\CheckSur\v1.0\windows6.0-6001-client.cab
(f)    CSI Manifest Missing    0x00000002    x86_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_lt-lt_deed0dc8354c91a7.manifest    x86_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_lt-lt_deed0dc8354c91a7    
(fix)    CSI Manifest Missing    CSI File Replaced    File: x86_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_lt-lt_deed0dc8354c91a7.manifest From: C:\Windows\CheckSur\v1.0\windows6.0-6001-client.cab
(f)    CSI Manifest Missing    0x00000002    amd64_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_sl-si_ac5496789284717e.manifest    amd64_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_sl-si_ac5496789284717e    
(fix)    CSI Manifest Missing    CSI File Replaced    File: amd64_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_sl-si_ac5496789284717e.manifest From: C:\Windows\CheckSur\v1.0\windows6.0-6001-client.cab
(f)    CSI Manifest Missing    0x00000002    amd64_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_zh-tw_2824d48e1723b262.manifest    amd64_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_zh-tw_2824d48e1723b262    
(fix)    CSI Manifest Missing    CSI File Replaced    File: amd64_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_zh-tw_2824d48e1723b262.manifest From: C:\Windows\CheckSur\v1.0\windows6.0-6001-client.cab
(f)    CSI Manifest Missing    0x00000002    amd64_msmouse.inf.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_fr-fr_ce33e73e443f82c3.manifest    amd64_msmouse.inf.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_fr-fr_ce33e73e443f82c3    
(fix)    CSI Manifest Missing    CSI File Replaced    File: amd64_msmouse.inf.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_fr-fr_ce33e73e443f82c3.manifest From: C:\Windows\CheckSur\v1.0\windows6.0-6001-client.cab
(f)    CSI Manifest Missing    0x00000002    amd64_microsoft-windows-s..stack-msg.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_nl-nl_75f70af6f0c49760.manifest    amd64_microsoft-windows-s..stack-msg.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_nl-nl_75f70af6f0c49760    
(fix)    CSI Manifest Missing    CSI File Replaced    File: amd64_microsoft-windows-s..stack-msg.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_nl-nl_75f70af6f0c49760.manifest From: C:\Windows\CheckSur\v1.0\windows6.0-6001-client.cab
(f)    CSI Manifest Missing    0x00000002    amd64_keyboard.inf.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_zh-tw_ec6cd8c50c1faf7e.manifest    amd64_keyboard.inf.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_zh-tw_ec6cd8c50c1faf7e    
(fix)    CSI Manifest Missing    CSI File Replaced    File: amd64_keyboard.inf.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_zh-tw_ec6cd8c50c1faf7e.manifest From: C:\Windows\CheckSur\v1.0\windows6.0-6001-client.cab
(f)    CSI Manifest Missing    0x00000002    amd64_usbport.inf.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_zh-cn_a7d48d8f49279ca4.manifest    amd64_usbport.inf.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_zh-cn_a7d48d8f49279ca4    
(fix)    CSI Manifest Missing    CSI File Replaced    File: amd64_usbport.inf.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_zh-cn_a7d48d8f49279ca4.manifest From: C:\Windows\CheckSur\v1.0\windows6.0-6001-client.cab
(f)    CSI Manifest Missing    0x00000002    amd64_microsoft-windows-i..rd-japanese_106_key_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_none_3748c9eaceca33fa.manifest    amd64_microsoft-windows-i..rd-japanese_106_key_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_none_3748c9eaceca33fa    
(fix)    CSI Manifest Missing    CSI File Replaced    File: amd64_microsoft-windows-i..rd-japanese_106_key_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_none_3748c9eaceca33fa.manifest From: C:\Windows\CheckSur\v1.0\windows6.0-6001-client.cab
(f)    CSI Manifest Missing    0x00000002    amd64_usbport.inf.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_sv-se_2dce50dfc36e3d7e.manifest    amd64_usbport.inf.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_sv-se_2dce50dfc36e3d7e    
(fix)    CSI Manifest Missing    CSI File Replaced    File: amd64_usbport.inf.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_sv-se_2dce50dfc36e3d7e.manifest From: C:\Windows\CheckSur\v1.0\windows6.0-6001-client.cab
(f)    CSI Manifest Missing    0x00000002    x86_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_pl-pl_67cbdd26e85df465.manifest    x86_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_pl-pl_67cbdd26e85df465    
(fix)    CSI Manifest Missing    CSI File Replaced    File: x86_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_pl-pl_67cbdd26e85df465.manifest From: C:\Windows\CheckSur\v1.0\windows6.0-6001-client.cab
(f)    CSI Manifest Missing    0x00000002    amd64_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_pt-pt_c7845e4fb7eede45.manifest    amd64_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_pt-pt_c7845e4fb7eede45    
(fix)    CSI Manifest Missing    CSI File Replaced    File: amd64_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_pt-pt_c7845e4fb7eede45.manifest From: C:\Windows\CheckSur\v1.0\windows6.0-6001-client.cab
(f)    CSI Manifest Missing    0x00000002    amd64_usbport.inf.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_fr-fr_ead0f60454feca99.manifest    amd64_usbport.inf.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_fr-fr_ead0f60454feca99    
(fix)    CSI Manifest Missing    CSI File Replaced    File: amd64_usbport.inf.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_fr-fr_ead0f60454feca99.manifest From: C:\Windows\CheckSur\v1.0\windows6.0-6001-client.cab
(f)    CSI Manifest Missing    0x00000002    amd64_microsoft-windows-i..rd-japanese_106_key_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_none_37acf57fe804a8e4.manifest    amd64_microsoft-windows-i..rd-japanese_106_key_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_none_37acf57fe804a8e4    
(fix)    CSI Manifest Missing    CSI File Replaced    File: amd64_microsoft-windows-i..rd-japanese_106_key_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_none_37acf57fe804a8e4.manifest From: C:\Windows\CheckSur\v1.0\windows6.0-6001-client.cab
(f)    CSI Manifest Missing    0x00000002    amd64_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_zh-tw_28890023305e274c.manifest    amd64_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_zh-tw_28890023305e274c    
(fix)    CSI Manifest Missing    CSI File Replaced    File: amd64_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_zh-tw_28890023305e274c.manifest From: C:\Windows\CheckSur\v1.0\windows6.0-6001-client.cab
(f)    CSI Manifest Missing    0x00000002    amd64_microsoft-windows-s..stack-msg.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_sr-..-cs_435ea8af0e938a6b.manifest    amd64_microsoft-windows-s..stack-msg.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_sr-..-cs_435ea8af0e938a6b    
(fix)    CSI Manifest Missing    CSI File Replaced    File: amd64_microsoft-windows-s..stack-msg.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_sr-..-cs_435ea8af0e938a6b.manifest From: C:\Windows\CheckSur\v1.0\windows6.0-6001-client.cab
(f)    CSI Manifest Missing    0x00000002    amd64_msmouse.inf.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_pt-br_2db17674d734ed45.manifest    amd64_msmouse.inf.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_pt-br_2db17674d734ed45    
(fix)    CSI Manifest Missing    CSI File Replaced    File: amd64_msmouse.inf.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_pt-br_2db17674d734ed45.manifest From: C:\Windows\CheckSur\v1.0\windows6.0-6001-client.cab
(f)    CSI Manifest Missing    0x00000002    amd64_usbport.inf.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_tr-tr_d6db9b26b22a3f6f.manifest    amd64_usbport.inf.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_tr-tr_d6db9b26b22a3f6f    
(fix)    CSI Manifest Missing    CSI File Replaced    File: amd64_usbport.inf.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_tr-tr_d6db9b26b22a3f6f.manifest From: C:\Windows\CheckSur\v1.0\windows6.0-6001-client.cab
(f)    CSI Manifest Missing    0x00000002    amd64_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_pt-br_c63e634e9f44f97f.manifest    amd64_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_pt-br_c63e634e9f44f97f    
(fix)    CSI Manifest Missing    CSI File Replaced    File: amd64_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_pt-br_c63e634e9f44f97f.manifest From: C:\Windows\CheckSur\v1.0\windows6.0-6001-client.cab
(f)    CSI Manifest Missing    0x00000002    wow64_microsoft-windows-i..rd-japanese_106_key_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_none_42019fd21c656adf.manifest    wow64_microsoft-windows-i..rd-japanese_106_key_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_none_42019fd21c656adf    
(fix)    CSI Manifest Missing    CSI File Replaced    File: wow64_microsoft-windows-i..rd-japanese_106_key_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_none_42019fd21c656adf.manifest From: C:\Windows\CheckSur\v1.0\windows6.0-6001-client.cab
(f)    CSI Manifest Missing    0x00000002    amd64_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_lt-lt_3b0ba94bedaa02dd.manifest    amd64_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_lt-lt_3b0ba94bedaa02dd    
(fix)    CSI Manifest Missing    CSI File Replaced    File: amd64_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_lt-lt_3b0ba94bedaa02dd.manifest From: C:\Windows\CheckSur\v1.0\windows6.0-6001-client.cab
(f)    CSI Manifest Missing    0x00000002    amd64_keyboard.inf.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_ja-jp_b81ea4ccfe0d6d46.manifest    amd64_keyboard.inf.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_ja-jp_b81ea4ccfe0d6d46    
(fix)    CSI Manifest Missing    CSI File Replaced    File: amd64_keyboard.inf.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_ja-jp_b81ea4ccfe0d6d46.manifest From: C:\Windows\CheckSur\v1.0\windows6.0-6001-client.cab
(f)    CSI Manifest Missing    0x00000002    amd64_microsoft-windows-b..os-loader.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_it-it_5d84e2a7695d884c.manifest    amd64_microsoft-windows-b..os-loader.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_it-it_5d84e2a7695d884c    
(fix)    CSI Manifest Missing    CSI File Replaced    File: amd64_microsoft-windows-b..os-loader.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_it-it_5d84e2a7695d884c.manifest From: C:\Windows\CheckSur\v1.0\windows6.0-6001-client.cab
(f)    CSI Manifest Missing    0x00000002    amd64_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_hu-hu_ae957ff509e9d303.manifest    amd64_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_hu-hu_ae957ff509e9d303    
(fix)    CSI Manifest Missing    CSI File Replaced    File: amd64_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_hu-hu_ae957ff509e9d303.manifest From: C:\Windows\CheckSur\v1.0\windows6.0-6001-client.cab
(f)    CSI Manifest Missing    0x00000002    amd64_microsoft-windows-s..stack-msg.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_he-il_a38d941d4124a44e.manifest    amd64_microsoft-windows-s..stack-msg.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_he-il_a38d941d4124a44e    
(fix)    CSI Manifest Missing    CSI File Replaced    File: amd64_microsoft-windows-s..stack-msg.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_he-il_a38d941d4124a44e.manifest From: C:\Windows\CheckSur\v1.0\windows6.0-6001-client.cab
(f)    CSI Manifest Missing    0x00000002    amd64_usbport.inf.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_nl-nl_01be401504483383.manifest    amd64_usbport.inf.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_nl-nl_01be401504483383    
(fix)    CSI Manifest Missing    CSI File Replaced    File: amd64_usbport.inf.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_nl-nl_01be401504483383.manifest From: C:\Windows\CheckSur\v1.0\windows6.0-6001-client.cab
(f)    CSI Manifest Missing    0x00000002    amd64_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_nl-nl_7e1249bdd4d36cd1.manifest    amd64_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_nl-nl_7e1249bdd4d36cd1    
(fix)    CSI Manifest Missing    CSI File Replaced    File: amd64_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_nl-nl_7e1249bdd4d36cd1.manifest From: C:\Windows\CheckSur\v1.0\windows6.0-6001-client.cab
(f)    CSI Manifest Missing    0x00000002    x86_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_el-gr_6828e8e07a6ae773.manifest    x86_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_el-gr_6828e8e07a6ae773    
(fix)    CSI Manifest Missing    CSI File Replaced    File: x86_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_el-gr_6828e8e07a6ae773.manifest From: C:\Windows\CheckSur\v1.0\windows6.0-6001-client.cab
(f)    CSI Manifest Missing    0x00000002    amd64_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_ja-jp_f3d6a0960911702a.manifest    amd64_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_ja-jp_f3d6a0960911702a    
(fix)    CSI Manifest Missing    CSI File Replaced    File: amd64_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_ja-jp_f3d6a0960911702a.manifest From: C:\Windows\CheckSur\v1.0\windows6.0-6001-client.cab
(f)    CSI Manifest Missing    0x00000002    x86_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_ja-jp_97b8051250b3fef4.manifest    x86_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_ja-jp_97b8051250b3fef4    
(fix)    CSI Manifest Missing    CSI File Replaced    File: x86_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_ja-jp_97b8051250b3fef4.manifest From: C:\Windows\CheckSur\v1.0\windows6.0-6001-client.cab
(f)    CSI Manifest Missing    0x00000002    amd64_microsoft-windows-s..stack-msg.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_da-dk_16ceae6377083afa.manifest    amd64_microsoft-windows-s..stack-msg.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_da-dk_16ceae6377083afa    
(fix)    CSI Manifest Missing    CSI File Replaced    File: amd64_microsoft-windows-s..stack-msg.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_da-dk_16ceae6377083afa.manifest From: C:\Windows\CheckSur\v1.0\windows6.0-6001-client.cab
(f)    CSI Manifest Missing    0x00000002    amd64_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_en-us_c4a22cca3290fbe0.manifest    amd64_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_en-us_c4a22cca3290fbe0    
(fix)    CSI Manifest Missing    CSI File Replaced    File: amd64_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_en-us_c4a22cca3290fbe0.manifest From: C:\Windows\CheckSur\v1.0\windows6.0-6001-client.cab
(f)    CSI Manifest Missing    0x00000002    amd64_keyboard.inf.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_he-il_6f8cab8600f501f1.manifest    amd64_keyboard.inf.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_he-il_6f8cab8600f501f1    
(fix)    CSI Manifest Missing    CSI File Replaced    File: amd64_keyboard.inf.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_he-il_6f8cab8600f501f1.manifest From: C:\Windows\CheckSur\v1.0\windows6.0-6001-client.cab
(f)    CSI Manifest Missing    0x00000002    amd64_keyboard.inf.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_el-gr_88f3b43040fecaaf.manifest    amd64_keyboard.inf.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_el-gr_88f3b43040fecaaf    
(fix)    CSI Manifest Missing    CSI File Replaced    File: amd64_keyboard.inf.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_el-gr_88f3b43040fecaaf.manifest From: C:\Windows\CheckSur\v1.0\windows6.0-6001-client.cab
(f)    CSI Manifest Missing    0x00000002    amd64_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_tr-tr_532fa4cf82b578bd.manifest    amd64_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_tr-tr_532fa4cf82b578bd    
(fix)    CSI Manifest Missing    CSI File Replaced    File: amd64_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_tr-tr_532fa4cf82b578bd.manifest From: C:\Windows\CheckSur\v1.0\windows6.0-6001-client.cab
(f)    CSI Manifest Missing    0x00000002    x86_microsoft-windows-setupapi_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_none_337c4939e249a25d.manifest    x86_microsoft-windows-setupapi_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_none_337c4939e249a25d    
(fix)    CSI Manifest Missing    CSI File Replaced    File: x86_microsoft-windows-setupapi_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_none_337c4939e249a25d.manifest From: C:\Windows\CheckSur\v1.0\windows6.0-6001-client.cab
(f)    CSI Manifest Missing    0x00000002    amd64_microsoft-windows-b..vironment-os-loader_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_none_b5cc453f41101986.manifest    amd64_microsoft-windows-b..vironment-os-loader_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_none_b5cc453f41101986    
(fix)    CSI Manifest Missing    CSI File Replaced    File: amd64_microsoft-windows-b..vironment-os-loader_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_none_b5cc453f41101986.manifest From: C:\Windows\CheckSur\v1.0\windows6.0-6001-client.cab
(f)    CSI Manifest Missing    0x00000002    x86_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_sv-se_4e03bf04db9c0596.manifest    x86_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_sv-se_4e03bf04db9c0596    
(fix)    CSI Manifest Missing    CSI File Replaced    File: x86_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_sv-se_4e03bf04db9c0596.manifest From: C:\Windows\CheckSur\v1.0\windows6.0-6001-client.cab
(f)    CSI Manifest Missing    0x00000002    amd64_keyboard.inf.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_zh-tw_ecd1045a255a2468.manifest    amd64_keyboard.inf.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_zh-tw_ecd1045a255a2468    
(fix)    CSI Manifest Missing    CSI File Replaced    File: amd64_keyboard.inf.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_zh-tw_ecd1045a255a2468.manifest From: C:\Windows\CheckSur\v1.0\windows6.0-6001-client.cab
(f)    CSI Manifest Missing    0x00000002    amd64_microsoft-windows-s..stack-msg.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_bg-bg_ce272c0c79ffede6.manifest    amd64_microsoft-windows-s..stack-msg.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_bg-bg_ce272c0c79ffede6    
(fix)    CSI Manifest Missing    CSI File Replaced    File: amd64_microsoft-windows-s..stack-msg.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_bg-bg_ce272c0c79ffede6.manifest From: C:\Windows\CheckSur\v1.0\windows6.0-6001-client.cab
(f)    CSI Manifest Missing    0x00000002    amd64_microsoft-windows-s..stack-msg.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_es-es_bcb6767c67e38cfe.manifest    amd64_microsoft-windows-s..stack-msg.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_es-es_bcb6767c67e38cfe    
(fix)    CSI Manifest Missing    CSI File Replaced    File: amd64_microsoft-windows-s..stack-msg.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_es-es_bcb6767c67e38cfe.manifest From: C:\Windows\CheckSur\v1.0\windows6.0-6001-client.cab
(f)    CSI Manifest Missing    0x00000002    amd64_msmouse.inf.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_pt-pt_2e9345e0d6a45d21.manifest    amd64_msmouse.inf.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_pt-pt_2e9345e0d6a45d21    
(fix)    CSI Manifest Missing    CSI File Replaced    File: amd64_msmouse.inf.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_pt-pt_2e9345e0d6a45d21.manifest From: C:\Windows\CheckSur\v1.0\windows6.0-6001-client.cab
(f)    CSI Manifest Missing    0x00000002    amd64_usbport.inf.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_ru-ru_91d3666acc453323.manifest    amd64_usbport.inf.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_ru-ru_91d3666acc453323    
(fix)    CSI Manifest Missing    CSI File Replaced    File: amd64_usbport.inf.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_ru-ru_91d3666acc453323.manifest From: C:\Windows\CheckSur\v1.0\windows6.0-6001-client.cab
(f)    CSI Manifest Missing    0x00000002    amd64_microsoft-windows-s..stack-msg.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_pt-pt_bf691f88d3e008d4.manifest    amd64_microsoft-windows-s..stack-msg.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_pt-pt_bf691f88d3e008d4    
(fix)    CSI Manifest Missing    CSI File Replaced    File: amd64_microsoft-windows-s..stack-msg.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_pt-pt_bf691f88d3e008d4.manifest From: C:\Windows\CheckSur\v1.0\windows6.0-6001-client.cab
(f)    CSI Manifest Missing    0x00000002    amd64_usbport.inf.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_he-il_2ef09da63b6dcb87.manifest    amd64_usbport.inf.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_he-il_2ef09da63b6dcb87    
(fix)    CSI Manifest Missing    CSI File Replaced    File: amd64_usbport.inf.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_he-il_2ef09da63b6dcb87.manifest From: C:\Windows\CheckSur\v1.0\windows6.0-6001-client.cab
(f)    CSI Manifest Missing    0x00000002    amd64_microsoft-windows-s..stack-msg.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_pl-pl_bc336578d5e70514.manifest    amd64_microsoft-windows-s..stack-msg.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_pl-pl_bc336578d5e70514    
(fix)    CSI Manifest Missing    CSI File Replaced    File: amd64_microsoft-windows-s..stack-msg.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_pl-pl_bc336578d5e70514.manifest From: C:\Windows\CheckSur\v1.0\windows6.0-6001-client.cab
(f)    CSI Manifest Missing    0x00000002    amd64_microsoft-windows-s..stack-msg.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_nb-no_77539423d65e18a1.manifest    amd64_microsoft-windows-s..stack-msg.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_nb-no_77539423d65e18a1    
(fix)    CSI Manifest Missing    CSI File Replaced    File: amd64_microsoft-windows-s..stack-msg.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_nb-no_77539423d65e18a1.manifest From: C:\Windows\CheckSur\v1.0\windows6.0-6001-client.cab
(f)    CSI Manifest Missing    0x00000002    amd64_msmouse.inf.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_de-de_82c03e6262686ef7.manifest    amd64_msmouse.inf.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_de-de_82c03e6262686ef7    
(fix)    CSI Manifest Missing    CSI File Replaced    File: amd64_msmouse.inf.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_de-de_82c03e6262686ef7.manifest From: C:\Windows\CheckSur\v1.0\windows6.0-6001-client.cab
(f)    CSI Manifest Missing    0x00000002    amd64_microsoft-windows-b..os-loader.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_fr-fr_735cec60922ba2ce.manifest    amd64_microsoft-windows-b..os-loader.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_fr-fr_735cec60922ba2ce    
(fix)    CSI Manifest Missing    CSI File Replaced    File: amd64_microsoft-windows-b..os-loader.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_fr-fr_735cec60922ba2ce.manifest From: C:\Windows\CheckSur\v1.0\windows6.0-6001-client.cab
(f)    CSI Manifest Missing    0x00000002    amd64_keyboard.inf.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_es-es_88b58de527b3eaa1.manifest    amd64_keyboard.inf.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_es-es_88b58de527b3eaa1    
(fix)    CSI Manifest Missing    CSI File Replaced    File: amd64_keyboard.inf.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_es-es_88b58de527b3eaa1.manifest From: C:\Windows\CheckSur\v1.0\windows6.0-6001-client.cab
(f)    CSI Manifest Missing    0x00000002    amd64_microsoft-windows-s..stack-msg.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_es-es_bc524ae74ea91814.manifest    amd64_microsoft-windows-s..stack-msg.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_es-es_bc524ae74ea91814    
(fix)    CSI Manifest Missing    CSI File Replaced    File: amd64_microsoft-windows-s..stack-msg.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_es-es_bc524ae74ea91814.manifest From: C:\Windows\CheckSur\v1.0\windows6.0-6001-client.cab
(f)    CSI Manifest Missing    0x00000002    amd64_microsoft-windows-s..stack-msg.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_cs-cz_7930a2a76787ca11.manifest    amd64_microsoft-windows-s..stack-msg.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_cs-cz_7930a2a76787ca11    
(fix)    CSI Manifest Missing    CSI File Replaced    File: amd64_microsoft-windows-s..stack-msg.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_cs-cz_7930a2a76787ca11.manifest From: C:\Windows\CheckSur\v1.0\windows6.0-6001-client.cab
(f)    CSI Manifest Missing    0x00000002    amd64_microsoft-windows-s..stack-msg.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_it-it_4995e2c231e788de.manifest    amd64_microsoft-windows-s..stack-msg.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_it-it_4995e2c231e788de    
(fix)    CSI Manifest Missing    CSI File Replaced    File: amd64_microsoft-windows-s..stack-msg.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_it-it_4995e2c231e788de.manifest From: C:\Windows\CheckSur\v1.0\windows6.0-6001-client.cab
(f)    CSI Manifest Missing    0x00000002    amd64_microsoft-windows-s..stack-msg.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_hu-hu_a67a412e25dafd92.manifest    amd64_microsoft-windows-s..stack-msg.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_hu-hu_a67a412e25dafd92    
(fix)    CSI Manifest Missing    CSI File Replaced    File: amd64_microsoft-windows-s..stack-msg.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_hu-hu_a67a412e25dafd92.manifest From: C:\Windows\CheckSur\v1.0\windows6.0-6001-client.cab
(f)    CSI Manifest Missing    0x00000002    amd64_microsoft-windows-s..stack-msg.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_fi-fi_5b6d4f9443c30a3e.manifest    amd64_microsoft-windows-s..stack-msg.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_fi-fi_5b6d4f9443c30a3e    
(fix)    CSI Manifest Missing    CSI File Replaced    File: amd64_microsoft-windows-s..stack-msg.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_fi-fi_5b6d4f9443c30a3e.manifest From: C:\Windows\CheckSur\v1.0\windows6.0-6001-client.cab
(f)    CSI Manifest Missing    0x00000002    amd64_keyboard.inf.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_pt-br_8a8667859440f69b.manifest    amd64_keyboard.inf.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_pt-br_8a8667859440f69b    
(fix)    CSI Manifest Missing    CSI File Replaced    File: amd64_keyboard.inf.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_pt-br_8a8667859440f69b.manifest From: C:\Windows\CheckSur\v1.0\windows6.0-6001-client.cab
(f)    CSI Manifest Missing    0x00000002    amd64_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_fr-fr_67892b423ec478d1.manifest    amd64_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_fr-fr_67892b423ec478d1    
(fix)    CSI Manifest Missing    CSI File Replaced    File: amd64_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_fr-fr_67892b423ec478d1.manifest From: C:\Windows\CheckSur\v1.0\windows6.0-6001-client.cab
(f)    CSI Manifest Missing    0x00000002    amd64_msmouse.inf.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_es-es_2b7c713f516d6c61.manifest    amd64_msmouse.inf.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_es-es_2b7c713f516d6c61    
(fix)    CSI Manifest Missing    CSI File Replaced    File: amd64_msmouse.inf.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_es-es_2b7c713f516d6c61.manifest From: C:\Windows\CheckSur\v1.0\windows6.0-6001-client.cab
(f)    CSI Manifest Missing    0x00000002    x86_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_ja-jp_9753d97d37798a0a.manifest    x86_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_ja-jp_9753d97d37798a0a    
(fix)    CSI Manifest Missing    CSI File Replaced    File: x86_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_ja-jp_9753d97d37798a0a.manifest From: C:\Windows\CheckSur\v1.0\windows6.0-6001-client.cab
(f)    CSI Manifest Missing    0x00000002    amd64_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_ja-jp_f3727500efd6fb40.manifest    amd64_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_ja-jp_f3727500efd6fb40    
(fix)    CSI Manifest Missing    CSI File Replaced    File: amd64_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_ja-jp_f3727500efd6fb40.manifest From: C:\Windows\CheckSur\v1.0\windows6.0-6001-client.cab
(f)    CSI Manifest Missing    0x00000002    amd64_usbport.inf.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_pt-br_4a4e853ae7f4351b.manifest    amd64_usbport.inf.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_pt-br_4a4e853ae7f4351b    
(fix)    CSI Manifest Missing    CSI File Replaced    File: amd64_usbport.inf.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_pt-br_4a4e853ae7f4351b.manifest From: C:\Windows\CheckSur\v1.0\windows6.0-6001-client.cab
(f)    CSI Manifest Missing    0x00000002    amd64_keyboard.inf.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_tr-tr_1777a90677b175d9.manifest    amd64_keyboard.inf.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_tr-tr_1777a90677b175d9    
(fix)    CSI Manifest Missing    CSI File Replaced    File: amd64_keyboard.inf.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_tr-tr_1777a90677b175d9.manifest From: C:\Windows\CheckSur\v1.0\windows6.0-6001-client.cab
(f)    CSI Manifest Missing    0x00000002    amd64_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_el-gr_c447846432c858a9.manifest    amd64_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_el-gr_c447846432c858a9    
(fix)    CSI Manifest Missing    CSI File Replaced    File: amd64_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_el-gr_c447846432c858a9.manifest From: C:\Windows\CheckSur\v1.0\windows6.0-6001-client.cab
(f)    CSI Manifest Missing    0x00000002    amd64_keyboard.inf.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_de-de_dff95b0838aeed37.manifest    amd64_keyboard.inf.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_de-de_dff95b0838aeed37    
(fix)    CSI Manifest Missing    CSI File Replaced    File: amd64_keyboard.inf.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_de-de_dff95b0838aeed37.manifest From: C:\Windows\CheckSur\v1.0\windows6.0-6001-client.cab
(f)    CSI Manifest Missing    0x00000002    amd64_keyboard.inf.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_el-gr_888f889b27c455c5.manifest    amd64_keyboard.inf.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_el-gr_888f889b27c455c5    
(fix)    CSI Manifest Missing    CSI File Replaced    File: amd64_keyboard.inf.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_el-gr_888f889b27c455c5.manifest From: C:\Windows\CheckSur\v1.0\windows6.0-6001-client.cab
(f)    CSI Manifest Missing    0x00000002    amd64_microsoft-windows-s..stack-msg.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_ru-ru_060c314cb8c19700.manifest    amd64_microsoft-windows-s..stack-msg.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_ru-ru_060c314cb8c19700    
(fix)    CSI Manifest Missing    CSI File Replaced    File: amd64_microsoft-windows-s..stack-msg.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_ru-ru_060c314cb8c19700.manifest From: C:\Windows\CheckSur\v1.0\windows6.0-6001-client.cab
(f)    CSI Manifest Missing    0x00000002    x86_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_fr-fr_0b6a8fbe8667079b.manifest    x86_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_fr-fr_0b6a8fbe8667079b    
(fix)    CSI Manifest Missing    CSI File Replaced    File: x86_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_fr-fr_0b6a8fbe8667079b.manifest From: C:\Windows\CheckSur\v1.0\windows6.0-6001-client.cab
(f)    CSI Manifest Missing    0x00000002    amd64_usbport.inf.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_el-gr_47f37abb623d1f5b.manifest    amd64_usbport.inf.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_el-gr_47f37abb623d1f5b    
(fix)    CSI Manifest Missing    CSI File Replaced    File: amd64_usbport.inf.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_el-gr_47f37abb623d1f5b.manifest From: C:\Windows\CheckSur\v1.0\windows6.0-6001-client.cab
(f)    CSI Manifest Missing    0x00000002    x86_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_ru-ru_b1a4a8facb388651.manifest    x86_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_ru-ru_b1a4a8facb388651    
(fix)    CSI Manifest Missing    CSI File Replaced    File: x86_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_ru-ru_b1a4a8facb388651.manifest From: C:\Windows\CheckSur\v1.0\windows6.0-6001-client.cab
(f)    CSI Manifest Missing    0x00000002    x86_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_et-ee_620eb9ba7e6058de.manifest    x86_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_et-ee_620eb9ba7e6058de    
(fix)    CSI Manifest Missing    CSI File Replaced    File: x86_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_et-ee_620eb9ba7e6058de.manifest From: C:\Windows\CheckSur\v1.0\windows6.0-6001-client.cab
(f)    CSI Manifest Missing    0x00000002    x86_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_nb-no_23b462fc1b49f1c6.manifest    x86_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_nb-no_23b462fc1b49f1c6    
(fix)    CSI Manifest Missing    CSI File Replaced    File: x86_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_nb-no_23b462fc1b49f1c6.manifest From: C:\Windows\CheckSur\v1.0\windows6.0-6001-client.cab
(f)    CSI Manifest Missing    0x00000002    amd64_microsoft-windows-s..stack-msg.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_zh-cn_1c7184064ede756b.manifest    amd64_microsoft-windows-s..stack-msg.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_zh-cn_1c7184064ede756b    
(fix)    CSI Manifest Missing    CSI File Replaced    File: amd64_microsoft-windows-s..stack-msg.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_zh-cn_1c7184064ede756b.manifest From: C:\Windows\CheckSur\v1.0\windows6.0-6001-client.cab
(f)    CSI Manifest Missing    0x00000002    amd64_microsoft-windows-s..stack-msg.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_uk-ua_e6f448af95d7c998.manifest    amd64_microsoft-windows-s..stack-msg.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_uk-ua_e6f448af95d7c998    
(fix)    CSI Manifest Missing    CSI File Replaced    File: amd64_microsoft-windows-s..stack-msg.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_uk-ua_e6f448af95d7c998.manifest From: C:\Windows\CheckSur\v1.0\windows6.0-6001-client.cab
(f)    CSI Manifest Missing    0x00000002    amd64_microsoft-windows-s..stack-msg.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_th-th_47113d74a12f5e9c.manifest    amd64_microsoft-windows-s..stack-msg.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_th-th_47113d74a12f5e9c    
(fix)    CSI Manifest Missing    CSI File Replaced    File: amd64_microsoft-windows-s..stack-msg.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_th-th_47113d74a12f5e9c.manifest From: C:\Windows\CheckSur\v1.0\windows6.0-6001-client.cab
(f)    CSI Manifest Missing    0x00000002    amd64_msmouse.inf.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_tr-tr_ba3e8c60a16af799.manifest    amd64_msmouse.inf.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_tr-tr_ba3e8c60a16af799    
(fix)    CSI Manifest Missing    CSI File Replaced    File: amd64_msmouse.inf.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_tr-tr_ba3e8c60a16af799.manifest From: C:\Windows\CheckSur\v1.0\windows6.0-6001-client.cab
(f)    CSI Manifest Missing    0x00000002    amd64_keyboard.inf.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_it-it_1594fa2af1b7e681.manifest    amd64_keyboard.inf.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_it-it_1594fa2af1b7e681    
(fix)    CSI Manifest Missing    CSI File Replaced    File: amd64_keyboard.inf.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_it-it_1594fa2af1b7e681.manifest From: C:\Windows\CheckSur\v1.0\windows6.0-6001-client.cab
(f)    CSI Manifest Missing    0x00000002    x86_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_el-gr_688d147593a55c5d.manifest    x86_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_el-gr_688d147593a55c5d    
(fix)    CSI Manifest Missing    CSI File Replaced    File: x86_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_el-gr_688d147593a55c5d.manifest From: C:\Windows\CheckSur\v1.0\windows6.0-6001-client.cab
(f)    CSI Manifest Missing    0x00000002    amd64_microsoft-windows-s..stack-msg.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_pt-br_be232487bb36240e.manifest    amd64_microsoft-windows-s..stack-msg.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_pt-br_be232487bb36240e    
(fix)    CSI Manifest Missing    CSI File Replaced    File: amd64_microsoft-windows-s..stack-msg.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_pt-br_be232487bb36240e.manifest From: C:\Windows\CheckSur\v1.0\windows6.0-6001-client.cab
(f)    CSI Manifest Missing    0x00000002    amd64_microsoft-windows-s..stack-msg.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_sk-sk_a4c30a6494a11440.manifest    amd64_microsoft-windows-s..stack-msg.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_sk-sk_a4c30a6494a11440    
(fix)    CSI Manifest Missing    CSI File Replaced    File: amd64_microsoft-windows-s..stack-msg.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_sk-sk_a4c30a6494a11440.manifest From: C:\Windows\CheckSur\v1.0\windows6.0-6001-client.cab
(f)    CSI Manifest Missing    0x00000002    amd64_microsoft-windows-s..stack-msg.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_ko-kr_8ec112eefe38ece5.manifest    amd64_microsoft-windows-s..stack-msg.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_ko-kr_8ec112eefe38ece5    
(fix)    CSI Manifest Missing    CSI File Replaced    File: amd64_microsoft-windows-s..stack-msg.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_ko-kr_8ec112eefe38ece5.manifest From: C:\Windows\CheckSur\v1.0\windows6.0-6001-client.cab
(f)    CSI Manifest Missing    0x00000002    amd64_msmouse.inf.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_he-il_12b7ba7543e8f89b.manifest    amd64_msmouse.inf.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_he-il_12b7ba7543e8f89b    
(fix)    CSI Manifest Missing    CSI File Replaced    File: amd64_msmouse.inf.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_he-il_12b7ba7543e8f89b.manifest From: C:\Windows\CheckSur\v1.0\windows6.0-6001-client.cab
(f)    CSI Manifest Missing    0x00000002    amd64_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_et-ee_be2d553e36bdca14.manifest    amd64_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_et-ee_be2d553e36bdca14    
(fix)    CSI Manifest Missing    CSI File Replaced    File: amd64_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_et-ee_be2d553e36bdca14.manifest From: C:\Windows\CheckSur\v1.0\windows6.0-6001-client.cab
(f)    CSI Manifest Missing    0x00000002    amd64_keyboard.inf.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_pt-pt_8b6836f193b06677.manifest    amd64_keyboard.inf.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_pt-pt_8b6836f193b06677    
(fix)    CSI Manifest Missing    CSI File Replaced    File: amd64_keyboard.inf.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_pt-pt_8b6836f193b06677.manifest From: C:\Windows\CheckSur\v1.0\windows6.0-6001-client.cab
(f)    CSI Manifest Missing    0x00000002    amd64_microsoft-windows-s..stack-msg.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_en-us_bc86ee034e82266f.manifest    amd64_microsoft-windows-s..stack-msg.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_en-us_bc86ee034e82266f    
(fix)    CSI Manifest Missing    CSI File Replaced    File: amd64_microsoft-windows-s..stack-msg.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_en-us_bc86ee034e82266f.manifest From: C:\Windows\CheckSur\v1.0\windows6.0-6001-client.cab
(f)    CSI Manifest Missing    0x00000002    amd64_msmouse.inf.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_ja-jp_5ae5882727c6ef06.manifest    amd64_msmouse.inf.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_ja-jp_5ae5882727c6ef06    
(fix)    CSI Manifest Missing    CSI File Replaced    File: amd64_msmouse.inf.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_ja-jp_5ae5882727c6ef06.manifest From: C:\Windows\CheckSur\v1.0\windows6.0-6001-client.cab
(f)    CSI Manifest Missing    0x00000002    amd64_microsoft-windows-s..stack-msg.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_sk-sk_a52735f9addb892a.manifest    amd64_microsoft-windows-s..stack-msg.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_sk-sk_a52735f9addb892a    
(fix)    CSI Manifest Missing    CSI File Replaced    File: amd64_microsoft-windows-s..stack-msg.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_sk-sk_a52735f9addb892a.manifest From: C:\Windows\CheckSur\v1.0\windows6.0-6001-client.cab
(f)    CSI Manifest Missing    0x00000002    amd64_keyboard.inf.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_fr-fr_2b6d03e41a860103.manifest    amd64_keyboard.inf.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_fr-fr_2b6d03e41a860103    
(fix)    CSI Manifest Missing    CSI File Replaced    File: amd64_keyboard.inf.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_fr-fr_2b6d03e41a860103.manifest From: C:\Windows\CheckSur\v1.0\windows6.0-6001-client.cab
(f)    CSI Manifest Missing    0x00000002    amd64_keyboard.inf.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_pt-pt_8bcc6286aceadb61.manifest    amd64_keyboard.inf.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_pt-pt_8bcc6286aceadb61    
(fix)    CSI Manifest Missing    CSI File Replaced    File: amd64_keyboard.inf.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_pt-pt_8bcc6286aceadb61.manifest From: C:\Windows\CheckSur\v1.0\windows6.0-6001-client.cab
(f)    CSI Manifest Missing    0x00000002    amd64_microsoft-windows-s..stack-msg.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_et-ee_b612167752aef4a3.manifest    amd64_microsoft-windows-s..stack-msg.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_et-ee_b612167752aef4a3    
(fix)    CSI Manifest Missing    CSI File Replaced    File: amd64_microsoft-windows-s..stack-msg.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_et-ee_b612167752aef4a3.manifest From: C:\Windows\CheckSur\v1.0\windows6.0-6001-client.cab
(f)    CSI Manifest Missing    0x00000002    amd64_msmouse.inf.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_el-gr_2bba978a6ab84c6f.manifest    amd64_msmouse.inf.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_el-gr_2bba978a6ab84c6f    
(fix)    CSI Manifest Missing    CSI File Replaced    File: amd64_msmouse.inf.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_el-gr_2bba978a6ab84c6f.manifest From: C:\Windows\CheckSur\v1.0\windows6.0-6001-client.cab
(f)    CSI Manifest Missing    0x00000002    x86_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_zh-tw_cc06390a5ec6412c.manifest    x86_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_zh-tw_cc06390a5ec6412c    
(fix)    CSI Manifest Missing    CSI File Replaced    File: x86_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_zh-tw_cc06390a5ec6412c.manifest From: C:\Windows\CheckSur\v1.0\windows6.0-6001-client.cab
(f)    CSI Manifest Missing    0x00000002    amd64_usbport.inf.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_pt-pt_4b3054a6e763a4f7.manifest    amd64_usbport.inf.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_pt-pt_4b3054a6e763a4f7    
(fix)    CSI Manifest Missing    CSI File Replaced    File: amd64_usbport.inf.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_pt-pt_4b3054a6e763a4f7.manifest From: C:\Windows\CheckSur\v1.0\windows6.0-6001-client.cab
(f)    CSI Manifest Missing    0x00000002    x86_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_pt-br_6a83f3600021fd33.manifest    x86_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_pt-br_6a83f3600021fd33    
(fix)    CSI Manifest Missing    CSI File Replaced    File: x86_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_pt-br_6a83f3600021fd33.manifest From: C:\Windows\CheckSur\v1.0\windows6.0-6001-client.cab
(f)    CSI Manifest Missing    0x00000002    x86_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_uk-ua_928cc05da84eb8e9.manifest    x86_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_uk-ua_928cc05da84eb8e9    
(fix)    CSI Manifest Missing    CSI File Replaced    File: x86_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_uk-ua_928cc05da84eb8e9.manifest From: C:\Windows\CheckSur\v1.0\windows6.0-6001-client.cab
(f)    CSI Manifest All Zeros    0x00000000    WinSxS\Manifests\amd64_86c812eaa874a679ab3bdf8e5f095872_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20782_none_2f3de76042f56720.manifest    amd64_86c812eaa874a679ab3bdf8e5f095872_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20782_none_2f3de76042f56720    
(fix)    CSI Manifest All Zeros    CSI File Replaced    File: amd64_86c812eaa874a679ab3bdf8e5f095872_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20782_none_2f3de76042f56720.manifest From: C:\Windows\CheckSur\v1.0\windows6.0-6001-servicing-a.cab
(f)    CSI Manifest All Zeros    0x00000000    WinSxS\Manifests\amd64_microsoft-windows-s..stack-msg.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20782_da-dk_16969e3377329401.manifest    amd64_microsoft-windows-s..stack-msg.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20782_da-dk_16969e3377329401    
(fix)    CSI Manifest All Zeros    CSI File Replaced    File: amd64_microsoft-windows-s..stack-msg.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20782_da-dk_16969e3377329401.manifest From: C:\Windows\CheckSur\v1.0\windows6.0-6001-servicing-a.cab
(f)    CSI Manifest Missing    0x00000002    amd64_microsoft-windows-i..humb-shift_keyboard_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_none_4802cad84b2c7e33.manifest    amd64_microsoft-windows-i..humb-shift_keyboard_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_none_4802cad84b2c7e33    
(fix)    CSI Manifest Missing    CSI File Replaced    File: amd64_microsoft-windows-i..humb-shift_keyboard_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_none_4802cad84b2c7e33.manifest From: C:\Windows\CheckSur\v1.0\windows6.0-6001-client.cab
(f)    CSI Manifest Missing    0x00000002    amd64_usbport.inf.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_ko-kr_1aec73a22af6fdf2.manifest    amd64_usbport.inf.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_ko-kr_1aec73a22af6fdf2    
(fix)    CSI Manifest Missing    CSI File Replaced    File: amd64_usbport.inf.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_ko-kr_1aec73a22af6fdf2.manifest From: C:\Windows\CheckSur\v1.0\windows6.0-6001-client.cab
(f)    CSI Manifest Missing    0x00000002    amd64_msmouse.inf.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_zh-tw_8f97e7b44f13a628.manifest    amd64_msmouse.inf.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_zh-tw_8f97e7b44f13a628    
(fix)    CSI Manifest Missing    CSI File Replaced    File: amd64_msmouse.inf.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_zh-tw_8f97e7b44f13a628.manifest From: C:\Windows\CheckSur\v1.0\windows6.0-6001-client.cab
(f)    CSI Manifest Missing    0x00000002    amd64_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_he-il_ab44a74f0bf904d5.manifest    amd64_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_he-il_ab44a74f0bf904d5    
(fix)    CSI Manifest Missing    CSI File Replaced    File: amd64_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_he-il_ab44a74f0bf904d5.manifest From: C:\Windows\CheckSur\v1.0\windows6.0-6001-client.cab
(f)    CSI Manifest Missing    0x00000002    amd64_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_uk-ua_eeab5be160ac2a1f.manifest    amd64_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_uk-ua_eeab5be160ac2a1f    
(fix)    CSI Manifest Missing    CSI File Replaced    File: amd64_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_uk-ua_eeab5be160ac2a1f.manifest From: C:\Windows\CheckSur\v1.0\windows6.0-6001-client.cab
(f)    CSI Manifest Missing    0x00000002    amd64_microsoft-windows-s..stack-msg.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_hr-hr_a5aa46fd3fd81114.manifest    amd64_microsoft-windows-s..stack-msg.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_hr-hr_a5aa46fd3fd81114    
(fix)    CSI Manifest Missing    CSI File Replaced    File: amd64_microsoft-windows-s..stack-msg.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_hr-hr_a5aa46fd3fd81114.manifest From: C:\Windows\CheckSur\v1.0\windows6.0-6001-client.cab
(f)    CSI Manifest Missing    0x00000002    amd64_keyboard.inf.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_tr-tr_17137d715e7700ef.manifest    amd64_keyboard.inf.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_tr-tr_17137d715e7700ef    
(fix)    CSI Manifest Missing    CSI File Replaced    File: amd64_keyboard.inf.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_tr-tr_17137d715e7700ef.manifest From: C:\Windows\CheckSur\v1.0\windows6.0-6001-client.cab
(f)    CSI Manifest Missing    0x00000002    amd64_usbport.inf.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_tr-tr_d6776f9198efca85.manifest    amd64_usbport.inf.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_tr-tr_d6776f9198efca85    
(fix)    CSI Manifest Missing    CSI File Replaced    File: amd64_usbport.inf.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_tr-tr_d6776f9198efca85.manifest From: C:\Windows\CheckSur\v1.0\windows6.0-6001-client.cab
(f)    CSI Manifest Missing    0x00000002    x86_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_it-it_f59286055d98ed19.manifest    x86_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_it-it_f59286055d98ed19    
(fix)    CSI Manifest Missing    CSI File Replaced    File: x86_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20734_it-it_f59286055d98ed19.manifest From: C:\Windows\CheckSur\v1.0\windows6.0-6001-client.cab
(f)    CSI Manifest Missing    0x00000002    amd64_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_pl-pl_c3ea78aaa0bb659b.manifest    amd64_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_pl-pl_c3ea78aaa0bb659b    
(fix)    CSI Manifest Missing    CSI File Replaced    File: amd64_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_pl-pl_c3ea78aaa0bb659b.manifest From: C:\Windows\CheckSur\v1.0\windows6.0-6001-client.cab
(f)    CSI Manifest Missing    0x00000002    amd64_usbport.inf.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_sv-se_2d6a254aaa33c894.manifest    amd64_usbport.inf.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_sv-se_2d6a254aaa33c894    
(fix)    CSI Manifest Missing    CSI File Replaced    File: amd64_usbport.inf.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_sv-se_2d6a254aaa33c894.manifest From: C:\Windows\CheckSur\v1.0\windows6.0-6001-client.cab
(f)    CSI Manifest Missing    0x00000002    amd64_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_zh-cn_2428973819b2d5f2.manifest    amd64_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_zh-cn_2428973819b2d5f2    
(fix)    CSI Manifest Missing    CSI File Replaced    File: amd64_microsoft-windows-setupapi.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16609_zh-cn_2428973819b2d5f2.manifest From: C:\Windows\CheckSur\v1.0\windows6.0-6001-client.cab
Summary:
Seconds executed: 1705
 Found 346 errors
 Fixed 346 errors
  CSI Manifest Missing Total Count: 343
  Fixed: CSI Manifest Missing.  Total Count: 343
  CSI Manifest All Zeros Total Count: 3
  Fixed: CSI Manifest All Zeros.  Total Count: 3
```


----------



## niemiro (Feb 20, 2010)

*Re: BSOD problems.*

Hello!

OMG! No wonder updates weren't installing! 7 is a lot of errors for this log! 346! Anyway, they were all nominally fixed, so I don't see any issues from this log about the upgrade. Jonathan King will now help you to decide whether to do so or not. My usual stance is to re-install Vista, unless you actually want 7.

Anyway, you are receiving great help from him!

Good luck!

Richard


----------



## ajcc323 (Dec 31, 2010)

*Re: BSOD problems.*

Thanks Richard


----------



## niemiro (Feb 20, 2010)

*Re: BSOD problems.*

You are more than welcome!


----------



## ajcc323 (Dec 31, 2010)

*Re: BSOD problems.*

UPDATE: The BSOD so far has disappeared. Although there were a couple of BSODs along the way before the fix. I messed up the Nvidia Control Panel settings because my game's graphics were showing up really weird and ever since I adjusted it to the recommended settings it has been running smoothly since. I guess it stabilized. I had the feeling that some of the BSODs were caused by the Nvidia settings that I didn't carefully and properly setup. Whenever the games that I play reaches to a point where alot of the action is taking place (thus demanding the graphics card to perform more) and with the messed up settings, it BSODs in the process. At least this is my opinion of it. I'll keep you guys posted for another week or so to see if anything goes wrong again.


----------



## ajcc323 (Dec 31, 2010)

*Re: BSOD problems.*

Hi Jonathan,
It seems the BSOD is still not going away. Especially when I'm gaming. I have a feeling its the video card... I've attached the fresh new batch of minidumps for the month of January on here. What do you think it is? I'm getting aggravated over this issue.
-Jon


----------



## Jonathan_King (Apr 3, 2010)

*Re: BSOD problems.*

Hello,

It seems hardware is the cause now. Run hardware diagnostics.

Prime95 (all 3 tests): CPU - Stress Test with Prime95 - Windows 7 Forums

Memtest86: RAM - Test with Memtest86+ - Windows 7 Forums

Hard drive: *SeaTools*.

...Summary of the dumps: 

```
[font=lucida console]
Built by: 6002.18267.amd64fre.vistasp2_gdr.100608-0458
Debug session time: Thu Jan 20 19:36:34.493 2011 (UTC - 5:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 1:00:09.518
Probably caused by : fltmgr.sys ( fltmgr!FltpPassThrough+11f )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x50
PROCESS_NAME:  audiodg.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x50_fltmgr!FltpPassThrough+11f
SystemProductName = EP35C-DS3R
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 6002.18267.amd64fre.vistasp2_gdr.100608-0458
Debug session time: Sun Jan 16 15:24:48.291 2011 (UTC - 5:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:10:19.022
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for dxgkrnl.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for dxgkrnl.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for nvlddmkm.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for nvlddmkm.sys
Probably caused by : nvlddmkm.sys ( nvlddmkm+12ee64 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  GRAPHICS_DRIVER_TDR_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x116
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x116_IMAGE_nvlddmkm.sys
SystemProductName = EP35C-DS3R
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 6002.18267.amd64fre.vistasp2_gdr.100608-0458
Debug session time: Sun Jan 16 15:12:50.552 2011 (UTC - 5:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 3:31:32.865
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for win32k.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for win32k.sys
Probably caused by : win32k.sys ( win32k+c2b8b )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x3B
PROCESS_NAME:  plugin-containe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x3B_win32k+c2b8b
SystemProductName = EP35C-DS3R
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 6002.18267.amd64fre.vistasp2_gdr.100608-0458
Debug session time: Sun Jan 16 11:26:34.577 2011 (UTC - 5:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:48:53.583
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for win32k.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for win32k.sys
Probably caused by : win32k.sys ( win32k+b9bce )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x50
PROCESS_NAME:  explorer.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x50_win32k+b9bce
SystemProductName = EP35C-DS3R
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 6002.18267.amd64fre.vistasp2_gdr.100608-0458
Debug session time: Sat Jan 15 14:28:25.239 2011 (UTC - 5:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:03:56.934
Probably caused by : hardware ( nt!NtPowerInformation+43b )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x3B
PROCESS_NAME:  SearchIndexer.e
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_IP_MISALIGNED
SystemProductName = EP35C-DS3R
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
  
[/font]
```


----------



## ajcc323 (Dec 31, 2010)

*Re: BSOD problems.*

UPDATE:
Did all tests, harddrives and CPU passed.
Unfortunately one of my RAMs didn't pass.
Running on one 2 GB ram stick as we speak.
So far, placed the rig to the test for a day,
seems fine. Will push it more to see if I still
get some random BSODs. Will keep you posted.


----------



## ajcc323 (Dec 31, 2010)

*Re: BSOD problems.*

Replaced the old RAMs with new ones. It was the old defective ones that's been the culprit all this time. Thanks for your help Jonathan! Consider this case closed.


----------



## Jonathan_King (Apr 3, 2010)

*Re: BSOD problems.*

Glad to hear it, thanks for reporting back!


----------

